# Bloke of the Day Thread!



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

So in the interests of equality, I thought it only fair to have a bloke of the day thread 

So without further ado, my first offerings are The Rock and Ryan Reynolds....ladies feel free to add images:bounce:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

The Rock yummy !

Going to look now x


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Ryan Reynolds, you wouldn't get many of those to the pound:thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

H hee, the Rock's Cool


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

But do you have a hot babe/bloke advent calendar like us? BTW it's Dwayne "the Rock" Johnson.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

You better add me in :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

R84 said:


> But do you have a hot babe/bloke advent calendar like us? BTW it's Dwayne "the Rock" Johnson.


I dont give a fook what his name is :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

R84 said:


> But do you have a hot babe/bloke advent calendar like us? BTW it's Dwayne "the Rock" Johnson.


Prefer just 'The Rock' myself...so much more fitting than Dwayne 

JCVD....back in the day! Sadly he is pretty minging these days


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

......it should be me.....I helped an old lady pick up her gusset today:thumb:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jem said:


> View attachment 33943


Mama!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Has to be done .........



....again


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

You naughty girls!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> Has to be done .........
> 
> View attachment 33945
> 
> ...


Fkn Big Frank looks mint in that pic:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ......it should be me.....I helped an old lady pick up her gusset today:thumb:


Yes T - you get a Blue Peter badge - however making my knees tremble is not picking up an old ladies tights or whatever it is you did in her crotch region :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Fkn Big Frank looks mint in that pic:thumbup1:


 :drool: :drool: :drool: who can possibly compete :confused1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> You naughty girls!


mwahahahaha :devil2:

Boys if you feel you can compete - then feel free to post your own images .... [apart from Bri the sneaky cat :lol: ]


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Am loving the bloke of the day thread in a totally non-gay way.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

This is sparta.....aaaaooooo....aaaaaooooooo!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hubba hubba

 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Almost forgot 



Right off to take a cold shower :bounce:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hugh is just not cutting the mustard methinks ...


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jem said:


> Hugh is just not cutting the mustard methinks ...


Reeeeaaaaally??? Right will find some Wolverine Origins pic...


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thought I'd make the reasearch easier for all you ladies, here's the one you were all thinkin about :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Still a noooooo Jem????


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> Still a noooooo Jem????
> 
> View attachment 33950


 :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Ewww Hugh Jackaman is minky :no:

HowEVER.....


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Zar - who is that in piccie 3 :w00t:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

It's a random dude from the GASP clothing catalogue...hehehehe.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Kevin Webster of Corrie










or this bloke


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll help you out Kate


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Cheese...very helpful - I shall add that to my collection :lol:

Come on ladies...post up some piccies please!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's UHT athlete and model Simon Tottle...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Here's frank after desptroyong some pasty:laugh:


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Here's frank after desptroyong some pasty:laugh:


The look on his face is begging for captions!

"Damn I gotta stop shooting my bolt before she gets her panties off!"


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

"meh, average"

"gotta buy a double bed"


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Here's frank after desptroyong some pasty:laugh:


Looking at the size of him, he may have 'broken' her :laugh:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok I reeeally need to do some work....!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh my -I'm at work hiding .......Frank .......


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Kate1976 said:


> Looking at the size of him, he may have 'broken' her :laugh:


Duck tape.

works for me.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Wee G said:


> The look on his face is begging for captions!


Must show restraint....must only use first 15 inches next time:lol:


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Jason Statham for me everytime, bit of ruff :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> mwahahahaha :devil2:
> 
> Boys if you feel you can compete - then feel free to post your own images .... [apart from Bri the sneaky cat :lol: ]


aaaaaaaah damn it,shot down before i can self whore:censored: :lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Hard cheese Bri... allow me.

Btw - i'll try and smile next time lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Cheese said:


> Hard cheese Bri... allow me.
> 
> Btw - i'll try and smile next time lol


noooooooo no no you dont,i shant be outwhored by no man on here!!!!

ping!!! (face hidden due to ugg factor,but my bod is fkn hawt:lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> Has to be done .........
> 
> View attachment 33945
> 
> ...


I agree :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

weeman said:


> noooooooo no no you dont,i shant be outwhored by no man on here!!!!
> 
> ping!!! (face hidden due to ugg factor,but my bod is fkn hawt:lol


At least you let me have 15 minutes of fame. :thumb:

You are fkn hawt though so i'll roll over now and retreat back to my corner, tail between legs.

Weeman no pictures of your tail between legs in here, its general convo!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Cheese said:


> At least you let me have 15 minutes of fame. :thumb:
> 
> You are fkn hawt though so i'll roll over now and retreat back to my corner, tail between legs.
> 
> ...


damn it,this severely limits my pic whoring for this type of thing then:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Couple more of Frank for Jem...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i would have frank's bum babies.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> i would have frank's bum babies.


x2


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

weeman said:


> i would have frank's bum babies.


i think i'd have to mount him too

who is he anyway?


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Didn't quite catch the name of 1st pic :whistling:


----------



## Squire (Oct 23, 2009)

ooo girls im looking forward to this thread everyday...subscribed!  Ha-ha


----------



## Squire (Oct 23, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> These are some of my favourite fitness/body building model Jimmy Thomas. If you need to see more of him Google his website..........phhwwoooooarrr!


Is that guy intrested in women????? :whistling:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Squire said:


> ooo girls im looking forward to this thread everyday...subscribed!  Ha-ha


Squire - is that you in your avatar :whistling:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> Squire - is that you in your avatar :whistling:


That would be Greg Kovacs.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ahhhh thanks *runs off to look for more piccies of Mr Kovacs*


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

weeman said:


> i would have frank's bum babies.





WRT said:


> x2


make that 3!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> i would have frank's bum babies.


he's got a fkn superb shape I have to say:thumbup1: (I'd deffo let him touch me:lol


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Okey okay...I have issues


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> Okey okay...I have issues
> 
> View attachment 33995


john cena lol thats a shave away from this guy:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

C'mon the Hoff would turn anyof us...................... (straight! lol)


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Uriel said:


> C'mon the Hoff would turn anyof us...................... (straight! lol)


C'mon...dont be too harsh....check out his package :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

SALKev said:


> C'mon...dont be too harsh....check out his package :lol: :lol:


aaaand the 5kg DBs..puuurrrr!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

the Hoff is a whole lotta lovin folks,please dont diss the god!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

weeman said:


> the Hoff is a whole lotta lovin folks,please dont diss the god!


you heard the man...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

man, the voice of KIT (his trans am) used to give my 14 year old tadger the big one


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Todays offering..Josh Lewsey ladies!!

Perhaps not everyones cuppa tea...but I would


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

He was good enough for 4 miss worlds and Elizebeth Taylor, how many of you would have had a go.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Jem said:


> Has to be done .........
> 
> View attachment 33945
> 
> ...


I would


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> aaaaaaaah damn it,shot down before i can self whore:censored: :lol:


Mwahahahaha even you cannot compete with Frank 

Frankly I have no further pics to add ...

Jason Statham looks like my uncle ...not going there ...& he's too small :laugh:

Hugh - No - fpmsl at zar with her utilisation of 'minky' - I'm adopting that one :lol:

Erm Frank ....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> noooooooo no no you dont,i shant be outwhored by no man on here!!!!
> 
> ping!!! (face hidden due to ugg factor,but my bod is fkn hawt:lol


OMFG you did it anyway fpmsl :lol:

Grrrl looking hot though slut :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Couple more of Frank for Jem...


Reps xxxx


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Kate1976 said:


> Ahhhh thanks *runs off to look for more piccies of Mr Kovacs*


i can assist...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

icky :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Well I'm more than a little worried that I even looked at a thread entitled...Bloke of the Day...but as I'm here gotta agree that Frank Mcgrath gives me a slight twinge:confused1:...dont know why he looks so fvckin misserable though...anyway a few more pics from his animal pack adverts....


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Frank's forearms:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i think i heard he actually severely tore his tricep on one of his arms recently,ouch,poor guy if its true.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> i think i heard he actually severely tore his tricep on one of his arms recently,ouch,poor guy if its true.


Sure no shortage of people willing to kiss that one better 

Seriously, is there anyone hotter out there ? I doubt it ...


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

I've always enjoyed this site and the advice and banter contained in the threads, but now for some reason I feel compelled to vist this thread several times an hour a day :lol:


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Here's frank after desptroyong some pasty:laugh:


I always hoped he was thinking:

"Damn, I tried shagging her, it didn't work, so I'm clearly gay".


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Bump girls.....

Letting the side down here am disappointed lol.....


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Come on girls, you know you would










The immortal Goeff


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

zar - am at work so cannot post pics - but only interested in frank, to be frank ........

Bump for Frank

Mind you - there was another one of yours was ok ...

Dominic Purcell....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

weeman said:


> i would have frank's bum babies.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

AndyJ gymbunny will love you when she sees the pics of franks forearms you posted!!

SHE LOVES FOREARMS a little to much i think lol


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Can someone explain to me who this Frank is - looks awesome and all but who the fvck is he? :confused1:


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

Kate1976 said:


> Still a noooooo Jem????
> 
> View attachment 33950


Is that him out of big brother? :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

SALKev said:


> Can someone explain to me who this Frank is - looks awesome and all but who the fvck is he? :confused1:


Canadian IFBB bodybuilder


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

SALKev said:


> Cheers :beer:


His arms are a fuking marvel.....I'd do vodoo to have them


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Here ya go jem x


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Here ya go jem x


 :wub: :wub: :wub:

Love you Uriel !

:drool: :drool: :drool:

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Wow look at the size of those  you just got repped xxx - won't let me ....owed

Ooooh look at his pecs - hubba !


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Uriel said:


> His arms are a fuking marvel.....*I'd do vodoo to have them*


I'd top that for sure :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

here's one more pic of him onstage with our very own *Tiny Tom Blackman.*

Tom Shat his posing trunks earlier in the comp so had to keep the jeans on.

Tom Fuked up and swapped his dream tan for a bottle of calomine lotion too


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

all these pics and more here

http://forum.bodybuildingpro.com/showthread.php?t=945&page=5

His (frank McGraths not tiny tom) sister posted on the thread too


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Bless him, little Tom - he tries so hard :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mm.bmp


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Too young pmsl ...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> Too young pmsl ...


each to there own jem.... I wil see if i can find one of Ken Barlow for you:lol::laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah cheers - he beats Frank doesn't he .........


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

he looks fkn AWESOME!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Frank i ment BTW (sorry,using firefox and had thread tabbed and it was updated before i got to post,making my way thru 30 new thread updates and a litle drunk,its taking me a long time lmao)


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OBVIOUSLY - who the fook else would you mean .........tsk tsk


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

OOOOH Lot's of hotties in here! 

At least us girls know what hotties are!

I didn't even know half these guys existed!

I'm off for another look!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> OOOOH Lot's of hotties in here!
> 
> At least us girls know what hotties are!
> 
> ...


Yep even the men can barely contain themselves


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

well apparently I look like a fat small Frank McGrath, so you all love me. Sorry, I don't think that, wasnt me wot said it, not my rules, just the way it is I'm afraid.

I shall post some fat analogues of his famous shots soon, if I can be ar$ed :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

My new avi is fit.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmmmm well RK does !

I'll have Frank .....

and I already said that Tom....


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

rs007 said:


> well apparently I look like a fat small Frank McGrath, so you all love me. Sorry, I don't think that, wasnt me wot said it, not my rules, just the way it is I'm afraid.
> 
> I shall post some fat analogues of his famous shots soon, if I can be ar$ed :lol:


I have seen the pic of this Frank guy - ye dinnae look like him 

He IS rather tasty though! :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RedKola said:


> OOOOH weemans hot isnt he!
> 
> At least us girls know how hot weeman is!
> 
> ...


fuk L.A. i didnt realise i had that sort of impact on you,i mean what with Rams being mates and all thats gotta take its toll on a guys ego!! :lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> Yep even i can barely contain myself:devil2: :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:


Jem............you dirty girl


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

weeman said:


> fuk L.A. i didnt realise i had that sort of impact on you,i mean what with Rams being mates and all thats gotta take its toll on a guys ego!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jem............you dirty girl


Ok, I'll give you that Brian.....you DO have a very tasty butt! (not literally coz I haven't tasted it) ......Well ACTUALLY, there was that one time when I licked the front car seat after you got out after the gym...........BEEFY :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Ok, I'll give you that Brian.....you DO have a very tasty butt! (not literally coz I haven't tasted it) ......Well ACTUALLY, there was that one time when I licked the front car seat after you got out after the gym...........BEEFY :lol:


ROFLMFAO @ beefy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Frank could turn me gay tbh


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Dan said:


> Frank could turn me gay tbh


I refused sex from my gf tonight to bash one (10) out to Frank.


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

Haha these threads are awesome!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Not posted as yet as the guys I like tend to be quite a lot smaller than the ones posted so far, so not sure if they would have got the same appreciation! To be honest though, the face is more important than the bod generally.

So my contributions may not appeal to everyone but they keep me happy!

Daniel Craig and Randy Orton btw


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

yummymummy79 said:


> Not posted as yet as the guys I like tend to be quite a lot smaller than the ones posted so far, so not sure if they would have got the same appreciation! To be honest though, the face is more important than the bod generally.
> 
> So my contributions may not appeal to everyone but they keep me happy!
> 
> Daniel Craig and Randy Orton btw


How come skinny boy Daniel Craig can walk about scratching his balls in public and everyone thinks he looks hot and gets his pic in the mags, yet when I do it, I invariably end up on the sex offenders register, and get my pic in the local paper with a bad headline.

Again.

Life just isnt fair :cursing:


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

rs007 said:


> How come skinny boy Daniel Craig can walk about scratching his balls in public and everyone thinks he looks hot and gets his pic in the mags, yet when I do it, I invariably end up on the sex offenders register, and get my pic in the local paper with a bad headline.
> 
> Again.
> 
> Life just isnt fair :cursing:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Funniest thing ive read in ages. Is annoying though how so many women love skinny people and when people are like "hes really muscley" when its just some scrawn with a six pack.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 34158





Jem said:


> Too young pmsl ...


Dont be silly.... he's over 16....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Dont be silly.... he's over 16....


 :lol: :lol: yes madame, might have known you'd pop up ...as soon as I posted it I thought of you :lol: :lol:

Nope over 24 is fine for me  ...unless I am not told age..in which case anything goes mwahahahaha


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: yes madame, might have known you'd pop up ...as soon as I posted it I thought of you :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nope over 24 is fine for me  ...unless I am not told age..in which case anything goes mwahahahaha


But you made an exception for solidcecil? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WRT said:


> But you made an exception for solidcecil? :lol: :lol:


 :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol: he never did buy me that KFC the fooker


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I couldn't imagine being with or even fancying a guy that's waaaay younger than me....but I went to see New Moon last night at the cinema and I think I left the seat soggy! Taylor Lautner is fcking HOT! And he's only 17 in real life (so I'm told) So I felt dirty and guilty!.......but there's a first for everything I suppose.....

Here's a wee pic....










But I have to say Robert Pattinson is still my fave!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> I couldn't imagine being with or even fancying a guy that's waaaay younger than me....but I went to see New Moon last night at the cinema and I think I left the seat soggy! Taylor Lautner is fcking HOT! And he's only 17 in real life (so I'm told) So I felt dirty and guilty!.......but there's a first for everything I suppose.....


Ewwww my daughter fancies him....along with Aston from JLS - come on lady:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RK....you're old enough to be his mum! Bet you can't wait for your girl to have boyfriends!!lol


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: What can I say?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RedKola said:


> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: What can I say?


"Come a gie RK a Christmas Kiss laddie" Wi your middle aged stubble and gin breath - ah I remember your kind:laugh:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Uriel said:


> "Come a gie RK a Christmas Kiss laddie" Wi your middle aged stubble and gin breath - ah I remember your kind:laugh:


I assure you - I will not have stubble and gin breath!  :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> I assure you - I will not have stubble and gin breath!  :thumb:


Glad to hear it ...really I don't know where Uriel gets all these ideas from ...still, you didn't deny the snaffling kisses bit did ya :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> I don't know where Uriel gets all these ideas from .


My mate Swanie's mum


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> My mate Swanie's mum


Knew I recognised the bitter voice of experience ....:laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> Knew I recognised the bitter voice of experience ....:laugh:


I used to look at her boobs when she fell asleep on the couch pished.....Ah, being young in 1980's Glasgow, a young man could see some sh1t if he kept his powder dry:lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> Glad to hear it ...really I don't know where Uriel gets all these ideas from ...still, you didn't deny the snaffling kisses bit did ya :lol: :lol: :lol:


Haha, :lol: Well who knows, I might be single when I'm old so I will be needing to steal all the kisses I can get! :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

RedKola said:


> I couldn't imagine being with or even fancying a guy that's waaaay younger than me....but I went to see New Moon last night at the cinema and I think I left the seat soggy! Taylor Lautner is fcking HOT! And he's only 17 in real life (so I'm told) So I felt dirty and guilty!.......but there's a first for everything I suppose.....
> 
> Here's a wee pic....


Poor boy, you'd ruin him:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I think she just feeds them up tbh.....


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Nah, I just like a wide variety of men! 

Even shocked myself with this young 'un Taylor Lautner! :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> View attachment 34200
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:


mg:you.....you.........STOLE that pic of me and flaunted it here without my consent?!?!!

i feel so..so...........USED......like a piece of meat:cursing:

it feels fkn awesome:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> mg:you.....you.........STOLE that pic of me and flaunted it here without my consent?!?!!
> 
> i feel so..so...........USED......like a piece of meat:cursing:
> 
> it feels fkn awesome:lol: :lol:


IN A BLOKE OF THE DAY THREAD .........alongside FRANK &&&&&& not a mention of ginger :laugh:

Hmmm perhaps I should have checked with your pimp first though ?  

All in the delts ....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: yes madame, might have known you'd pop up ...as soon as I posted it I thought of you :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nope over 24 is fine for me  ...unless I am not told age..in which case anything goes mwahahahaha


 :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Incidentally I want to look like this woman

Reckon me and Frank would go great together then


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmmmph ran out of decent men ....and Frank pics ...I have resorted to women, so poor is the quality that the boys are posting.

Soooo, women with muscles is cool too


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

C'mon Jem....Lee Priest


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Look at my avi - instant soggy knickers!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Erm can you enlarge it please Uriel ?

Well erm yep - that's a serious arm alright pmsl

Nice tat on the face as well yummy x


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> Nice tat on the face as well yummy x


Think he's had the tat removed from face


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Oooh I like this ...

animalpak.com - the journey

Very inspirational - 18 weeks of pics of Frank


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't have any of frank to contribute but here is an arty one of Lee.










J


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ok...to conclude my tastes are obviously more rough and ready than the general 'clean and cut' look!!! Nothing so far has rocked my boat...all a bit...well...pretty!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Ok...to conclude my tastes are obviously more rough and ready than the general 'clean and cut' look!!! Nothing so far has rocked my boat...all a bit...well...pretty!


OMG Tan - Frank is not doing it for you ? :confused1: that does not compute ....truly? At all ?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Jem said:


> OMG Tan - Frank is not doing it for you ? :confused1: that does not compute ....truly? At all ?


Nope....sorry:cool2:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Nope....sorry:cool2:


not even with a big straggley beard?? :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Nope....sorry:cool2:


I'll put the Gasp UK link up to your hubby if you like?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Tan have you seen the pic of me i'm far from pretty!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

taken from Gasp

http://uk.gasp.nu/gasp-profiles-uk/paul-george/


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> taken from Gasp
> 
> http://uk.gasp.nu/gasp-profiles-uk/paul-george/


But you see Tan - I can appreciate your hubba hubba hubby :lol: because if you take away the beard & piercings what are you left with hmmmm? I'll tell you ....a pretty man 

Sooooo missy - you do like 'em pretty too :bounce: :bounce:

Well done you fox :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Uriel said:


> taken from Gasp
> 
> http://uk.gasp.nu/gasp-profiles-uk/paul-george/


Hahahahahaha!!!!!



Jem said:


> But you see Tan - I can appreciate your hubba hubba hubby :lol: because if you take away the beard & piercings what are you left with hmmmm? I'll tell you ....a pretty man
> 
> Sooooo missy - you do like 'em pretty too :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Well done you fox :beer:


That's the point though....the piercings, the tattoos and the beard are integral. Mr G is far from pretty Beneath the beard hides a broken crooked jaw:whistling:

Sebastian Chabel (sp) the french rugby player....total rough and ready but I'm not super whizz like you lot to put pics up. I just like a bit of GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR and not Aweeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! Kind of raw and edgy....hard to explain but seriously even though I can appreciate the other guys are attractive and sexy, for me they just don't have a phwoar factor!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

http://uk.gasp.nu/sitespecific/gasp/files/polaroid_2.gif

This of Branch Warren is jolly nice!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Hahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> That's the point though....the piercings, the tattoos and the beard are integral. Mr G is far from pretty Beneath the beard hides a broken crooked jaw:whistling:
> 
> Sebastian Chabel (sp) the french rugby player....total rough and ready but I'm not super whizz like you lot to put pics up. I just like a bit of GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR and not Aweeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! Kind of raw and edgy....hard to explain but seriously even though I can appreciate the other guys are attractive and sexy, for me they just don't have a phwoar factor!


 :lol: Hey different strokes for different folks ! I know exactly who you are talking about as well :whistling:  :whistling: ....just too much hair there for me :lol: He would steal my straighteners !

Aye the phwoar factor is very unique as well though - I mean Frank is mouthwateringly gorgeous but sometimes in real life it's not the pretty ones that float your boat .....watch this space  ahem


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> http://uk.gasp.nu/sitespecific/gasp/files/polaroid_2.gif
> 
> This of Branch Warren is jolly nice!


Just use the little "Insert Link" tool (looks like a weem mountain) - paste in the link and it appears in the thread:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Just use the little "Insert Link" tool (looks like a weem mountain) - paste in the link and it appears in the thread:thumbup1:


 :thumbup1: I'm gonna try that....ahem...I may be a while:whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

why is it that men are posting pics in this thread?? huh huh huh


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)




----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

MissBC said:


> why is it that men are posting pics in this thread?? huh huh huh


 For the same reason they answer all the steroid questions in the female section.....coz they can:whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes Bri - and if we comment in the women hotness threads you get sh!t from the fookers:confused1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MissBC said:


> why is it that men are posting pics in this thread?? huh huh huh


Can't wee think a decent looking bloke with a great physique deserves posting?? :confused1:

I might be straight and not want some bum sausage off them but I can appreciate a good physique - some to aspire to maybe:thumbup1:

Plenty of girls post chicks in the hot babe threads which is cool too.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> For the same reason they answer all the steroid questions in the female section.....*coz they can* :whistling:


More or less correct, no thread is off bounds to men on this board. Frankly, you lot should be grateful we let you cup cakes post at all... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

....and I did say women with muscle could be posted too ....not had any though

We women need some motivation too !

Aw I'm a cup cake pmsl - I like that


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Sylar said:


> More or less correct, no thread is off bounds to men on this board. Frankly, you lot should be grateful we let you cup cakes post at all... :whistling: :laugh:


And tres greatful we are!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Jem said:


> ....and I did say women with muscle could be posted too ....not had any though
> 
> We women need some motivation too !
> 
> Aw I'm a cup cake pmsl - I like that


Muscular women on a BB forum...now you really are being silly!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> For the same reason they answer all the steroid questions in the female section.....coz they can:whistling:


Can't bear to be left out you mean... :whistling:

:laugh:



Sylar said:


> More or less correct, no thread is off bounds to men on this board. Frankly, you lot should be grateful we let you cup cakes post at all... :whistling: :laugh:


Ahhhh shuttit and go chase some sheep pumpkin...  :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Can't bear to be left out you mean... :whistling:
> 
> :laugh:


Away back in the powder room witch, you're safe from us there:lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> Yes Bri - and if we comment in the women hotness threads you get sh!t from the fookers:confused1:


Hahahaha :lol:

Yes, I found this out last night when I was trying to recommend some stunners....but noooo, I get called jealous! :cursing:

Funny no one said anything to the guys that were saying the same as me.... :confused1:

Really fckin get's my goat that does! Seen it happening a few times now! :cursing:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Hahahaha :lol:
> 
> Yes, I found this out last night when I was trying to recommend some stunners....but noooo, I get called jealous! :cursing:
> 
> ...


Aye and the fooker had the cheek to say I'm surprised it was you [RK] complaining and not Jem :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Yet I'd not posted anything in the thread prior to my name being mentioned :lol: :lol: :lol:

Fook it girlie -we'll stick to our thread and kick anyone out that doesnt fit our criteria


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Those dishes won't wash themselves ladies! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WRT said:


> Those dishes won't wash themselves ladies! :lol: :lol: :lol:


nope machines do it these days Tom


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Has anyone posted john cena or randy orton? i really fancy both of them for some strange reason haha!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Here you go Stephy 



















Have I got the right guys?!? :confused1:


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)




----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Yup, some shots Randy Orton looks like an average guy and in others he looks like he's got a fair bit of size. Got sh1te traps though.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

This guy is SUPER hot!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

WRT said:


> Yup, some shots Randy Orton looks like an average guy and in others he looks like he's got a fair bit of size. Got sh1te traps though.


OMG you're sooooo jealous! :lol:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

i cannot see ....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Its all lies

Woman fancy none of those men

Because they are won over by perosnality, humour and sh1t like that (apparently)

So until they spoke to them, Its inconceivable that any would be found "attractive"


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Its all lies
> 
> Woman fancy none of those men
> 
> ...


Yeah and until then.....the pics will do and keep us girlies going! 

Feel free to add your own pics JW!  :devil2:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Its all lies
> 
> Woman fancy none of those men
> 
> ...


Quite right too - we were just lying to make ourselves feel better about all the hot women threads :whistling:

There is [email protected] [aka Frank McGrath] and then there is relationship material - what's confusing you ?

This thread is for [email protected] only


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> Quite right too - we were just lying to make ourselves feel better about all the hot women threads :whistling:
> 
> There is [email protected] [aka Frank McGrath] and then there is relationship material - what's confusing you ?
> 
> This thread is for [email protected] only


Hmmm, I thought a bloke could laugh you into bed???

Well, TBH I got this idea not from you girls, But from the amount of guys that post on threads like these

"Its not about what you look like, its the way you talk to them" blah blah etc etc

Then they go on to say

"im a scrawny weaking and I have never had any trouble 'PULLING' women"

LMFAO

Im glad you Girls have set the record straight


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Yeah and until then.....the pics will do and keep us girlies going!
> 
> Feel free to add your own pics JW!  :devil2:


I would post a pic of batista from WWE if i could be ar5ed to find one

Hes pretty cool:thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm not feeling it....plus he looks as if he's about to take a sh1t!


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

RedKola said:


> This guy is SUPER hot!


RK - who is this and why does he look so angry/constipated?


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

OK...I wrote constipated before seeing your prior comment...now that IS constipated.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Away back in the powder room witch, you're safe from us there:lol:


Bugger off Muriel 



RedKola said:


> Hahahaha :lol:
> 
> Yes, I found this out last night when I was trying to recommend some stunners....but noooo, I get called jealous! :cursing:
> 
> ...


Oh dont even start me.... makes a change from me getting it  



WRT said:


> Those dishes won't wash themselves ladies! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nope you are correct.

So best get your tight little buns into the kitchen and get busy with the fairy liquid hey sweet-cheeks?  :thumb:



jw007 said:


> Its all lies
> 
> Woman fancy none of those men
> 
> ...


Who told you that nonsense? 

Looks attract initially.... personality is what keeps you attracted once the lust has passed :tongue: 

However... personality alone wont make you fancy a fat ugly bloke :tongue:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

R84 said:


> RK - who is this and why does he look so angry/constipated?


He is the guy from the series Being Human (which is a great series BTW!)

And my God he's a beautiful specimen of a man!  :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> Quite right too - we were just lying to make ourselves feel better about all the hot women threads :whistling:
> 
> There is [email protected] [aka Frank McGrath] and then there is relationship material - what's confusing you ?
> 
> *This thread is for [email protected] only*


 :thumb:

Though.... if you are very lucky, you get both in the same person :thumbup1:

Thats irrelevant to this thread though 



jw007 said:


> *Hmmm, I thought a bloke could laugh you into bed???*
> 
> Well, TBH I got this idea not from you girls, But from the amount of guys that post on threads like these
> 
> ...


Nope.... they can laugh you into the friend zone.

Thats about it 



jw007 said:


> I would post a pic of batista from WWE if i could be ar5ed to find one
> 
> Hes pretty cool:thumbup1:


Oooohhhh.... No thanks :thumbdown:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

How about these Heroes ladies:

LL Cool J










Curtis '50Cent' Jackson










Oh and how about this sexy mu'trucker:










hehe, had to get that last one in somewhere. :tongue:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


> He is the guy from the series Being Human (which is a great series BTW!)
> 
> And my God he's a beautiful specimen of a man!  :thumbup1:


Nope, nope, nope.

You have weird taste woman!!! :laugh:


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

LOL...not the usual hench choice! Is he the equivalent of Lorraine Kelly on the Bloke of the Day thread i.e. the unconventional choice?!

(BTW...I think he's called Aidan Turner - I did my research on Google no less)


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MillionG said:


> How about these Heroes ladies:
> 
> LL Cool J
> 
> ...


All are [email protected] IMO, especially the last one:thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nope, nope, nope.
> 
> You have weird taste woman!!! :laugh:


Whiiiiiiit!?! 

Even Ramsay fancies him....!!! :thumb:

(did I say that out loud?) :innocent:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> All are [email protected] IMO, especially the last one:thumbup1:


Haha, you're probably right about the last one.. But the first two are mint :tongue:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Don't know who they are but I'm loving this pic!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

As promised to Jem earlier.... this is how men should look :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Whiiiiiiit!?!
> 
> Even Ramsay fancies him....!!! :thumb:
> 
> (did I say that out loud?) :innocent:


Oh my word...! :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Whiiiiiiit!?!
> 
> Even Ramsay fancies him....!!! :thumb:
> 
> (did I say that out loud?) :innocent:


EVEN Ramsay? Wouldn't he fck anything with a pulse as it is? :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

not bad though girls ...


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

R84 said:


> LOL...not the usual hench choice! Is he the equivalent of Lorraine Kelly on the Bloke of the Day thread i.e. the unconventional choice?!
> 
> (BTW...I think he's called Aidan Turner - I did my research on Google no less)


Eamon Holmes is the equivalent of Lorraine Kelly! :ban:

Aidan Turner is the SEX!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't like his ears though....or the earring


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Eamon Holmes *is * Lorraine Kelly w/o the lipstick.

Ok...here's a bit of Aidan for you (and Rams):


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

R84 said:


> Eamon Holmes *is *Lorraine Kelly w/o the lipstick.
> 
> Ok...here's a bit of Aidan for you (and Rams):


Revolting :lol: :lol: Honestly - he looks pre-pubescent

*ZAR here's one for you hun* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

R84 said:


> Eamon Holmes *is *Lorraine Kelly w/o the lipstick.
> 
> Ok...here's a bit of Aidan for you (and Rams):


I think you got the wrong Aidan Turner....


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

i dunno who he is but the one on the right


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

thank fook for that fpmsl ...tell me you dont fancy HIM ^^^^ OMG that's funny ....[@ RK]


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Ohhh yes, yes, YESSSSS!


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

LOL...fcking google images...God knows who that is.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> thank fook for that fpmsl ...tell me you dont fancy HIM ^^^^ OMG that's funny ....[@ RK]


No way - he looks like an actual homosexual....:eek:

I love the gays BTW! Don't :ban:me!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

stephy said:


> i dunno who he is but the one on the right


I like his tats actually but nah not big enough


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

i thinki its his tatts i like! and hes quite pretty i like the pretty boys lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> No way - he looks like an actual homosexual....:eek:
> 
> I love the gays BTW! Don't :ban:me!


You feckin crack me up  

I love THE GAYS ...wtf :lol: :lol: :lol: what, all of them ? :whistling: you're a fookin loon woman :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> You feckin crack me up
> 
> I love THE GAYS ...wtf :lol: :lol: :lol: what, all of them ? :whistling: you're a fookin loon woman :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Most of them....apart from George Micheal....he's a no no!


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Allright girlies...thanks for letting me drop by your thread (although I think I polluted it with a pre-pubescent picture). I had to run away from the Orlaith thread after the last pics posted in there left me almost speechless. Night night.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

cheers for that R84 - I nearly wet meself [not through excitement, but laughing at RK's response to your pic] Night !


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

just to clarify...it's not *my* pic. I am a little hencher.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Most of them....apart from George Micheal....he's a no no!


I just had to go and make a cup of tea in the kitchen I was laughing so much ... fooks sake nutter - it's the way you tell 'em

An actual homosexual 

What's wrong with George Michael ? I like him ...I dont like feckin Graham wotshis...Norton or that mincer with the glasses and buck teeth who did a show with the beardy fella from Bristol ...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

R84 said:


> just to clarify...it's not *my* pic. I am a little hencher.


FPMSL - we would not have slagged you off babes  we knew it was a random :thumb:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> I just had to go and make a cup of tea in the kitchen I was laughing so much ... fooks sake nutter - it's the way you tell 'em
> 
> An actual homosexual
> 
> What's wrong with George Michael ? I like him ...I dont like feckin Graham wotshis...Norton or that mincer with the glasses and buck teeth who did a show with the beardy fella from Bristol ...


George Michael is the cheesiest gay going! I bet his willy is made from cheese! 

I like Alan Car and Graham Norton!  I'd like to see a gay porn with them two in it....that could be....erm, interesting!  :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> Revolting :lol: :lol: Honestly - he looks pre-pubescent
> 
> *ZAR here's one for you hun* :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Ahhhhhhh..... Funny :sneaky2:

:tt2: :tt2: :tt2:

I'd not go near that its far too small! :lol:



Jem said:


> FPMSL - we would not have slagged you off babes  we knew it was a random :thumb:


*COUGH* AHEM!!!

I think you may have missed my post with 4 new pics of Frank for ya....  :whistling:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Am I the only one that's got a thing for Gordon Ramsay?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

:crying: :crying:

I couldn't even get an honorable mention:sad:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Am I the only one that's got a thing for Gordon Ramsay?


YES :ban: :ban: :ban: :lol: weirdo


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Ahhhhhhh..... Funny :sneaky2:
> 
> :tt2: :tt2: :tt2:
> 
> ...


Huh OMFG .......


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

And I'm starting to like this Gerard Butler dude even more....I'm fair getting into the swing of this now! :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> YES :ban: :ban: :ban: :lol: weirdo


I think he's my guilty pleasure! :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> :crying: :crying:
> 
> I couldn't even get an honorable mention:sad:


GET OUT and stop looking for attention! :cursing: :ban: :lol: :thumb:

(or I'll sh1t on you!)

You're ruining my wide on here! PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> As promised to Jem earlier.... this is how men should look :thumb:


 :blowme: :clap: :drool: :wub:

oooh he does it though .....

would be really funny if he had a squeaky voice though :lol:

Could always gag him I suppose :whistling:

Reading his animal journal stuff now and that's got tons of pics :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> I think he's my guilty pleasure! :lol:


Guilty - you should be charged for that ! What an odious little fecker he is - I cannot stand him  

Wide on ....eeewwwwww second time I've heard that today :laugh:

Also think you have a thing about pooh and hitting people in the [email protected] :lol: :lol: Thought about anger management classes at all :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

RedKola said:


> GET OUT and stop looking for attention! :cursing: :ban: :lol: :thumb:
> 
> *(or I'll sh1t on you!)*
> 
> You're ruining my wide on here! PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hmmmmm.... That sounds interesting:laugh: It would be a first for me Red

*Would you let Rams watch in the corner? :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Hmmmmm.... That sounds interesting:laugh: It would be a first for me Red
> 
> *Would you let Rams watch in the corner?


FPMSL


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> Guilty - you should be charged for that ! What an odious little fecker he is - I cannot stand him
> 
> Wide on ....eeewwwwww second time I've heard that today :laugh:
> 
> Also think you have a thing about pooh and hitting people in the [email protected] :lol: :lol: Thought about anger management classes at all :confused1: :whistling:


The poo thing was a follow on from last nights thread....(can't remember which one) :lol:

I'm not an angry person!  :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> Hmmmmm.... That sounds interesting:laugh: It would be a first for me Red
> 
> *Would you let Rams watch in the corner? :thumb:


Tell you what....I'll watch in the corner while Rams sh1ts on you! 

He's eating alot of veg at the moment so it won't be pretty!  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Tell you what....I'll watch in the corner while Rams sh1ts on you!
> 
> He's eating alot of veg at the moment so it won't be pretty!  :lol:


How about a tag team sh1t by the both of you??:laugh:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> How about a tag team sh1t by the both of you??:laugh:


DONE! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Am I the only one that's got a thing for Gordon Ramsay?


OMG..... Yes you are!!!

Seriously girl.... your choices are disturbing me greatly!!!!! :crying:

:lol: :lol:



RedKola said:


> I think he's my guilty pleasure! :lol:


OMG.... you just cannot say Gordon Ramsay and pleasure together.... its just not right!!!!! :blink: :blink: :blink:



Jem said:


> :blowme: :clap: :drool: :wub:
> 
> oooh he does it though .....
> 
> ...


hehehehhe........... :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:

And about the voice thing.... Thats a good point actually!

They could be the hottest thing on the planet but unless they have a proper deep sexy voice..... just AINT happening! :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Wide on RK?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> They could be the hottest thing on the planet but unless they have a proper deep sexy voice..... just AINT happening! :lol:


Thank fck mines just about the deepest I know of:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

WRT said:


> Thank fck mines just about the deepest I know of:lol:


Evening Tom......... :devil2:

:lol: :lol:

ps.... can you please change your avvy.... its most erm.... "distracting".... I think you did it on purpose after reading this thread :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I told you! I like a wide variety of men! 

But I draw the line at Gordon Brown! :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> ps.... can you please change your avvy.... its most erm.... "distracting".... I think you did it on purpose after reading this thread :lol: :lol:


Haha no! This thread did actually give me the idea of changing it:laugh:



RedKola said:


> I told you! I like a wide variety of men!
> 
> But I draw the line at Gordon Brown! :lol:


David Cameron? Peter Mandelson? David Blunket? Boris Johnson? None of those tickle your fann...oh err fancy? :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

WRT said:


> Haha no! This thread did actually give me the idea of changing it:laugh:
> 
> David Cameron? Peter Mandelson? David Blunket? Boris Johnson? None of those tickle your fann...oh err fancy? :lol:


Don't be silly, they're all munters!  :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

R84 said:


> Am loving the bloke of the day thread in a totally non-gay way.


..am loving the bloke of the day thread too! But probably in a completely gay way *snigger*. Nah of course it's just aesthetic appreciation *cough*.


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

James franco , has me drippin like a fcuked fridge :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok, my contribution, German bodybuilder, Andreas Frey.



















Those shoulders are just sick!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Is it me or does he look like John Travolta?


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Seriously I leave you lot alone for 5 mins.......

Well done... carry on :bounce:

Anyone find any pics of hot male gymnasts?? My search has proved fruitless


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

WRT said:


> Is it me or does he look like John Travolta?


I'm assuming you mean a *younger* travolta and not the current model?


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

...and one of my *particular* favourites, the absolutely gorgeous Ben Cohen.


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

Kate1976 said:


> Seriously I leave you lot alone for 5 mins.......
> 
> Well done... carry on :bounce:
> 
> Anyone find any pics of hot male gymnasts?? My search has proved fruitless


You mean like this?


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Am I the only one that's got a thing for Gordon Ramsay?
> 
> Yes. You are.
> 
> Now stand in the corner until you realise the error of your ways. He's a ****er on so many different levels.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Im not gay but even i would do some of the Guys on this post PMSL.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Can you please move this thread to the adult lounge:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Can you please move this thread to the adult lounge:whistling: :lol:


Thought this may crop up! :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Why ? they are male bbers you plum not rancid nekkid tarts :cursing: :ban: :laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

don't say that jem or he'llplunder his [email protected] bank and put up some gaping bum hole shots


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> don't say that jem or he'llplunder his [email protected] bank and put up some gaping bum hole shots


 :w00t: :blink: :scared: I will be most upset if this gets moved !

I dont want to see nasty man pics - just the nice pecs is enough :innocent:


----------



## Becks (Jul 17, 2008)

This is rather nice, old pic though.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_OwjlM7QTyok/SdlGTyZ3JVI/AAAAAAAAFmg/JMRF6EgkId4/s1600-h/Eddie+Robinson-168.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Becks said:


> This is rather nice, old pic though.
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_OwjlM7QTyok/SdlGTyZ3JVI/AAAAAAAAFmg/JMRF6EgkId4/s1600-h/Eddie+Robinson-168.jpg


he's got wood:laugh:


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

Think Kris Smith ex rugby player/ model ( Danni Minouge's other half) should deffo have a "Bloke of the day" thread dedicated to him.

Hes TOO HOT!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Skinny man.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> he's got wood:laugh:


I was gonna get angry there :tongue:

No rude pics allowed

...or skinny men ....

Just muscles tar:thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> I was gonna get angry there :tongue:
> 
> No rude pics allowed
> 
> ...


just needing to have a bit of a streeeeeeeeeeeetch:whistling::laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

That is a big stretch ........you are pushing it Bri  If it gets moved to AL I will blame you


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

weeman said:


> just needing to have a bit of a streeeeeeeeeeeetch:whistling::laugh:


 is that you?? lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

stephy said:


> is that you?? lol


yes tis Bri - he is gorgeous :bounce:

Bri post up the other one - the one you whored in my journal most recently ....

you'll love this one steph


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

us baldies need admired too!!!! :-D


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

spiderpants said:


> us baldies need admired too!!!! :-D


Post your pics then spidey  :rockon:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

stephy said:


> is that you?? lol





Jem said:


> yes tis Bri - he is gorgeous :bounce:
> 
> Bri post up the other one - the one you whored in my journal most recently ....
> 
> you'll love this one steph


(gorgeous is a word not often used in conjuction with me,but hey,i'll run with it for the sake of my ego :lol: :lol: )

you twisted my arm:laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

spiderpants said:


> us baldies need admired too!!!! :-D


hey mate,i remember you from this years UKBFF scottish,defo should have placed higher (wouldnt have complained at you taking your class tbh)

oooooooooooh the girls are gner love your abs


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

hope this link works. im totally useless on computers!


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks for that weeman. next year bigger and better in the over 40s


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> hey mate,i remember you from this years UKBFF scottish,defo should have placed higher (wouldnt have complained at you taking your class tbh)
> 
> oooooooooooh the girls are gner love your abs


Ohhhhhhh yeah! I remember him!!!!!!! HOT!



spiderpants said:


> hope this link works. im totally useless on computers!


MMMMMMMMM how you doin'?

I was the one screaming like a maniac and tooting the airhorn.......it was also me who threw the knickers....... 

Post as many pics as you like....in fact, i can head over to your right now to help you take some new one's and show you how to 'upload' hhehehehee:devil2:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

i vote weeman for bloke of the day!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

spiderpants said:


> hope this link works. im totally useless on computers!


I could not see it so went to visit your profile instead :laugh:

Wowsers, Bri is ahem right

Yep those are abs indeedy :thumb:

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I vote spiderpants...weeman is my bloke of the day every day...well USED to be :lol:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=34396&stc=1&d=1261090562

im going to contribute with my signature photo lol


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

yeah im real good thanks and start my next diet it 19 days time!!

one of the things i always remember about being on stage is that air horn blasting!! hehe


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

spiderpants said:


> thanks for that weeman. next year bigger and better in the over 40s


I guess you're coming to watch then Jem? hehehehe looks like we might get to party yet!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I vote spiderpants...weeman is my bloke of the day every day...well USED to be :lol:


  what you like :lol:

Why Ser - is spidey ginger too ? :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I guess you're coming to watch then Jem? hehehehe looks like we might get to party yet!


I already said I wanted to come ....another incentive now :thumb:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

is everyone on about the show in May


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I vote spiderpants...weeman is my bloke of the day every day...well USED to be :lol:





Jem said:


> what you like :lol:
> 
> Why Ser - is spidey ginger too ? :whistling:


LMFAO aaaaaah ,my mrs,the harsh bitch:lol: :lol: :lol:

no Jem,its because i got my ass handed to me at the same show that spidey was doing to,and then a few weeks later got utterly destroyed at the NABBA Brits,thus rendering me a big fat loser to her.

She still makes me sleep in the hut to this day.

And its also the only reason she doesnt want me to compete next year,so she can milk my loserness:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

BigBiff said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=34396&stc=1&d=1261090562
> 
> im going to contribute with my signature photo lol


mate,you look so fkn good in that avy i wanna lick your abs,as i have told you many times before:laugh:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

UKBFF Scotland in Paisley.....  are you coming too Biff? That could be dangerous to your health....i got a thing for that avi of yours.... :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> LMFAO aaaaaah ,my mrs,the harsh bitch:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> no Jem,its because i got my ass handed to me at the same show that spidey was doing to,and then a few weeks later got utterly destroyed at the NABBA Brits,thus rendering me a big fat loser to her.
> 
> ...


  SPEECHLESS ...for once


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

weeman said:


> mate,you look so fkn good in that avy i wanna lick your abs,as i have told you many times before:laugh:


Anytime mate, i will hold you to this if i see you at any shows :thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Jem said:


> what you like :lol:
> 
> Why Ser - is spidey ginger too ? :whistling:


Sitting watching him up there i kinda didn't really care whether he was ginge or not.....was totally gutted that i had the fb there to hold me back:lol:



Jem said:


> I already said I wanted to come ....another incentive now :thumb:


I'm gonna use everything that i can to get you up here:thumbup1:



weeman said:


> LMFAO aaaaaah ,my mrs,the harsh bitch:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> no Jem,its because i got my ass handed to me at the same show that spidey was doing to,and then a few weeks later got utterly destroyed at the NABBA Brits,thus rendering me a big fat loser to her.
> 
> ...


*LOSER!!!!!!!*

*
*

*
* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:

*
*


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

It just might be that show you know mrs weeman, i just go with the flow with my gym lol, usually i get told theres a show coming up and i have to contribute mini bus fairs haha


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> Anytime mate, i will hold you to this if i see you at any shows :thumb:


mmmmmm i'm liking that avi too:wub:

Any chance of a flash of glute in the next one? :devil2:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> It just might be that show you know mrs weeman, i just go with the flow with my gym lol, usually i get told theres a show coming up and i have to contribute mini bus fairs haha


I'll pay your fare lmao


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> mmmmmm i'm liking that avi too:wub:
> 
> Any chance of a flash of glute in the next one? :devil2:


lol i may aswell just upload all my photos, i think i have some naked glute ones actually, i have archives of photos from the years lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Sitting watching him up there i kinda didn't really care whether he was ginge or not.....was totally gutted that i had the fb there to hold me back:lol:
> 
> I'm gonna use everything that i can to get you up here:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


 :cursing: Just checked and it's on 9th May  :crying: :no:

Is that right ?

That's the same day I'm competing :cursing:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Jem said:


> :cursing: Just checked and it's on 9th May  :crying: :no:
> 
> Is that right ?
> 
> That's the same day I'm competing :cursing:


haha it is the show im on about then, 2 lads in my gym competing in that, this is my only chance to compete in under 21's but ive heard some pretty big guys could be doing this show so i dont know lol. would be my last chance too


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> haha it is the show im on about then, 2 lads in my gym competing in that, this is my only chance to compete in under 21's but ive heard some pretty big guys could be doing this show so i dont know lol. would be my last chance too


You mean the Paisley show ?

Pfft big schmig - get yourself up there, cutting's your game :thumb:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Jem said:


> You mean the Paisley show ?
> 
> Pfft big schmig - get yourself up there, cutting's your game :thumb:


I know but i may look like a worm amongst snakes haha feb - may will give me plenty of time to make a choice anyways. I always thought when watching it must be nerve wracking to be on stage. i praise the people that do it!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> SPEECHLESS ...for once


thats not the half of it!!

On the night of my dismal showing at the UKBFF scottish she made me sit out on the front door step in my posing trunks,freezing cold with the front door locked,every now and then she would open the window and throw a pot of p1ss over me shouting 'ONLY WINNERS DESERVE TO WEAR DREAMTAN' and wouldnt let me back in till she had thrown enough pots of p1ss over me to wash the dream tan off.

i was still there at 3pm the next day.



BigBiff said:


> Anytime mate, i will hold you to this if i see you at any shows


mate,if there is one thing you should know about me,its that i will fkn do it:thumb: :lol: :lol:



Mrs Weeman said:


> Sitting watching him up there i kinda didn't really care whether he was ginge or not.....was totally gutted that i had the fb there to hold me back
> 
> I'm gonna use everything that i can to get you up here
> 
> ...


 :crying: :crying: :crying:

see what i mean?

ever since the show,whenever we are just about to get down to bumping front bums,she pulls a pic of the top three guys in my class that night from her bedside drawer,looks at it,goes into hysterics and says 'who's missing from that pic?oh thats right,YOU!! good night LOSER'

then she casts me to the side and makes me lie there in the dark,listening to her writhing about with her rampant rabbit.

:crying: :crying: :crying: :lol:



Jem said:


> :cursing: Just checked and it's on 9th May  :crying: :no:
> 
> Is that right ?
> 
> That's the same day I'm competing :cursing:


uh oh!!!

dilema.

do we stay up here on that day or go dan sarf.

hmmmmm this may be a split Wee's operation,my bum boy Rams will be doing the UKBFF scottish,will need to send Ser down to support:thumbup1:

sorted

oh damn wait a minute,i got that the wrong way round:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

DO IT DO IT DO IT  

Man up worm boy :lol: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

in that case weeman i take it back lol!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> thats not the half of it!!
> 
> On the night of my dismal showing at the UKBFF scottish she made me sit out on the front door step in my posing trunks,freezing cold with the front door locked,every now and then she would open the window and throw a pot of p1ss over me shouting 'ONLY WINNERS DESERVE TO WEAR DREAMTAN' and wouldnt let me back in till she had thrown enough pots of p1ss over me to wash the dream tan off.
> 
> ...


I am repping Ser for this post because I cannot rep you again  [that's not quite right though considering how very very evil she is though is it :confused1: ] Oh well :lol: PMSL at urine washing off Dreamtan

There is always the Brits ? :thumb: can have a mahoosive p!ss up after that :laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> You mean the Paisley show ?
> 
> Pfft big schmig - get yourself up there, cutting's your game :thumb:





BigBiff said:


> I know but i may look like a worm amongst snakes haha feb - may will give me plenty of time to make a choice anyways. I always thought when watching it must be nerve wracking to be on stage. i praise the people that do it!


she speaks the truth mate,just get skinless and get on that stage!!!

I was prob one of smallest guys in my class my first year but i was fkn peeeeeeeeled and i HUMPED everyone.

literally,i had them all bend over backstage and shagged them afterwards so they knew how badly i beat them.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> I am repping Ser for this post because I cannot rep you again  [that's not quite right though considering how very very evil she is though is it :confused1: ] Oh well :lol: PMSL at urine washing off Dreamtan
> 
> *There is always the Brits ?* :thumb: * can have a mahoosive p!ss up after that* :laugh:


its aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn!!!!!!

may have to get you to sign a small disclaimer before drunken night out tho:lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> lol i may aswell just upload all my photos, i think i have some naked glute ones actually, i have archives of photos from the years lol


 :thumb: Off to look:innocent: :devil2:



Jem said:


> :cursing: Just checked and it's on 9th May  :crying: :no:
> 
> Is that right ?
> 
> That's the same day I'm competing :cursing:


*NNNOOOOOO!!!!!!*

*
*

*
DAMMIT!* :cursing: *:cursing:* :cursing:

*
*



BigBiff said:


> I know but i may look like a worm amongst snakes haha feb - may will give me plenty of time to make a choice anyways. I always thought when watching it must be nerve wracking to be on stage. i praise the people that do it!


Just do it!!!!!!

If not you can come sit beside me:devil2:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> just needing to have a bit of a streeeeeeeeeeeetch:whistling::laugh:


Impressed by that pic mate, chest and guns looking tip top.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> its aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn!!!!!!
> 
> may have to get you to sign a small disclaimer before drunken night out tho:lol:


ROFLMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol:

OMFG I cannot get drunk with you 2 :whistling: :scared: :blink: :rolleye:

zara can be my chaperone


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

absolutly massive p1ss up needed after britts, competing or not comping first or last, it must happen!!!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats ok.....Zar can chaperone........just distract her with anything pink or sparkly :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Thats ok.....Zar can chaperone........just distract her with anything pink or sparkly :lol:


FPMSL   or any Junior :whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Jem said:


> FPMSL   or any Junior :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> ROFLMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> OMFG I cannot get drunk with you 2 :whistling: :scared: :blink: :rolleye:
> 
> zara can be my chaperone


what do you take us for?two perverts who prey on drunken women to take advantage of?

oh damn sorry,forgot you already knew. :lol: :lol:



BigBiff said:


> absolutly massive p1ss up needed after britts, competing or not comping first or last, it must happen!!!!


its just gotta,Southport 2010,bring it!!!!!!!:laugh:



Mrs Weeman said:


> Thats ok.....Zar can chaperone........just distract her with anything pink or sparkly :lol:


I'll distract Zar with the new 'sparkly stuff' catologue for 2010,meantime Ser will have Jem rohypnoled,gagged bound and in our hotel room.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> what do you take us for?two perverts who prey on drunken women to take advantage of?
> 
> oh damn sorry,forgot you already knew. :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


...what about me???... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> what do you take us for?two perverts who prey on drunken women to take advantage of?
> 
> oh damn sorry,forgot you already knew. :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Ok, I for my part will pretend that this was not all discussed beforehand & that the disclaimer was signed and agreement verbally recorded :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> Ok, I for my part will pretend that this was not all discussed beforehand & that the disclaimer was signed and agreement verbally recorded :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


...what about me.... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

mass p1ss up and gang bang needed


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> mass p1ss up and gang bang needed


be careful what u wish for....the Weemans are about.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ...what about me.... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:





BigBiff said:


> mass p1ss up and gang bang needed


 :surrender: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

your right Jem, maybe just the gang bang then


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> your right Jem, maybe just the gang bang then


Pheeew was getting worried there, cannot take too much alcohol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> Pheeew was getting worried there, cannot take too much alcohol


....margaretas....salty rim... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> Ok, I for my part will pretend that this was not all discussed beforehand & that the disclaimer was signed and agreement verbally recorded :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


damn it thats good enough for me,you DO realise you just signed your soul away? i mean the APR (Ass and Puss Repayments) on this is like 2000%,you could end up in a lot of physical debt here:lol: :lol:



BigBiff said:


> your right Jem, maybe just the gang bang then


Biff,i think i love yooooooooooooooooou.:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> damn it thats good enough for me,you DO realise you just signed your soul away? i mean the APR (Ass and Puss Repayments) on this is like 2000%,you could end up in a lot of physical debt here:lol: :lol:
> 
> *Biff,i think i love yooooooooooooooooou.:laugh:*


SLUT


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> SLUT


dontcha know it.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

PMSL oops ...oh well:tongue: deal's a deal :lol:

T - I have baaaaaad memories of salty margheritas   I got a black eye last time I had it :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> dontcha know it.


...DONTCHA wish u were a slut like me..." DONTCHA"


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> PMSL oops ...oh well:tongue: deal's a deal :lol:
> 
> T - I have baaaaaad memories of salty margheritas   I got a black eye last time I had it :lol:


not the famous LIMOZENE night???

:lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> ...DONTCHA wish u were a slut like me..." DONTCHA"


My BUTTSHAKE brings all the boys to the yard,

And their like

It's better than yours,

Damn right it's better than yours,

I can teach you,

But I have to charge

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> not the famous LIMOZENE night???
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Nope that was when PRL was shouting at me and I apparently ignored him :lol: :lol: :lol: This night was far far worse :laugh: I did type details ...but then deleted them prior to posting  mwahahahaha


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ooohhhhhh retype ALL of the sordid details:devil2: :laugh:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Mmmm and if Pete were shouting at me i sure wouldn't ignore him....... :devil2:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> ooohhhhhh retype ALL of the sordid details:devil2: :laugh:


Well I get hated on whenever I say anything   so no :whistling: :lol:

BUT that said, it does not compete with your antics so perhaps a bit tame  :cool2:



Mrs Weeman said:


> Mmmm and if Pete were shouting at me i sure wouldn't ignore him....... :devil2:


I didn't see him :tongue: though he fails to believe that I could miss him ....  it was the champers ....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Jem said:


> Well I get hated on whenever I say anything   so no :whistling: :lol:
> 
> BUT that said, it does not compete with your antics so perhaps a bit tame  :cool2:
> 
> I didn't see him :tongue: though he fails to believe that I could miss him ....  it was the champers ....


Ach, who cares about what anyone else thinks......the internet is full of [email protected]*I* matter and *I* wanna hear :devil2: :thumbup1:

Also....miss Pete?!?! How COULD you???????????? Cheeky chappy that he is:wub:


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

Jem said:


> Well I get hated on whenever I say anything   so no :whistling: :lol:


thats cos your so beautiful :wub:

i'm gonna get slaughtered now :death:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Ach, who cares about what anyone else thinks......the internet is full of [email protected]*I* matter and *I* wanna hear :devil2: :thumbup1:
> 
> Also....miss Pete?!?! How COULD you???????????? Cheeky chappy that he is:wub:


I will come back to this .........BUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuT

FOOK ME SER CHECK BOB BB OUT - I AM SPEECHLESS

almost Frank McGrath god like awesomeness :w00t: :drool: :wub:

T - how come you are friends with him ?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

In fact Jem.....now its after midnight...Pete is my bloke of today


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Doesn't Pete have a big willy?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

fpmsl - CHECK OUT BOB FFS - Pete can wait :whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Jem said:


> I will come back to this .........BUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuT
> 
> FOOK ME SER CHECK BOB BB OUT - I AM SPEECHLESS
> 
> ...


Link? I'm lost, not on members list... :confused1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Thierry said:


> thats cos your so beautiful :wub:
> 
> i'm gonna get slaughtered now :death:


 :thumb: thanks :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: it's ok I've upped the dose today :laugh:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

WRT said:


> Doesn't Pete have a big willy?


Yes, it is terrifying....but those quads...YUMMY!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Link? I'm lost, not on members list... :confused1:


He is on Pelayo's page as a friend ....that's how I found him :bounce:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Yes, it is terrifying....but those quads...YUMMY!


He does have the best legs I have ever seen in my gym  they are fookin mahoosive - he can almost get away with wearing that bum bag ....I did say almost  [god, I am in trouble if he reads this]. Hope he does not search under his name :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Since i'm Mrs Wee...can i have more than one bloke of the day?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> He does have the best legs I have ever seen in my gym  they are fookin mahoosive - he can almost get away with wearing that bum bag ....I did say almost  [god, I am in trouble if he reads this]. Hope he does not search under his name :confused1: :whistling:


whoooooooooooooo whoooo

back up a minute.

Pete wears a gaybag?

I never had the big guy pictured that way,i thought he was a strictly 'my butt is for exit only' type of guy.

jeez,just goes to show you never can tell,i have a shrine to Pete as well,damn it,i loved that thing.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Jem said:


> He does have the best legs I have ever seen in my gym  they are fookin mahoosive - he can almost get away with wearing that bum bag ....I did say almost  [god, I am in trouble if he reads this]. Hope he does not search under his name :confused1: :whistling:


Are you kidding? Pete LOVES having his ego stroked:laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Since i'm Mrs Wee...can i have more than one bloke of the day?


 :wub: :wub: :drool: :wub: :clap:

Hands off biatch :cursing: - you can have all the ukm men - I will just have this little one


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

You'll let me watch though....yes?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> whoooooooooooooo whoooo
> 
> back up a minute.
> 
> ...


FPMSL yes - think he is quite proud of it too 



Mrs Weeman said:


> Are you kidding? Pete LOVES having his ego stroked:laugh:


I was on about the slagging off of the bumbag :whistling:  :whistling: he's gonna hoik me up that chin up bar so fast :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

The bumbag is to hide the HUGENESS of that willy....so as not to scare women off!!!!! lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> You'll let me watch though....yes?


 :thumb:  :thumb: I would agree to most conditions tbh - he's stunning ...& actually I don't say that much ...ever, ever


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

i agree...sorry (in advance) for being only an inch away:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Although you did say I was a hottie:whistling: or was that to make me feel better:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> i agree...sorry (in advance) for being only an inch away:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


  



WRT said:


> Although you did say I was a hottie:whistling: or was that to make me feel better:lol:


There's being a hottie & there's stunning

So far only my training partner, Frank McGrath and Bob BB are in that category

But that's just my very humble opinion

HUBBA HUBBA = Bri

Hottie Tottie = Tom

Stunning = Frank, Bob & 'The Lovely One'


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

WRT said:


> Although you did say I was a hottie:whistling: or was that to make me feel better:lol:


change your avi to a pic of you and i'll tell you:lol:

I'm kiddin babe...yes! You are an 'evil' hottie Sylar/young Spock-a-like....mmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> There's being a hottie & there's stunning
> 
> So far only my training partner, Frank McGrath and Bob BB are in that category
> 
> ...


i may be on the bottom rung,but i dont give a fuk!!! I GOT A HUBBA HUBBA!!!!!

thats good enough for me:thumb: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem,you poor soul,when you see me inreal life your eyes will bleed from the pain of what i really look like,you'll be scrubbing them with a brillo pad and jif screamin 'that conning bastrd,how can something with a body so hot look so hideously ugly,IT DOESNT MAKE SENSE!!!'

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Since i'm Mrs Wee...can i have more than one bloke of the day?


i think any less than one for you would just be werid!! you have standards to uphold mrs wee :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> *My BUTT*SHAKE brings all the boys to the yard,
> 
> And their like
> 
> ...


...don't start with the BUTT talk you....u know I covet yoor Asssss:thumb:



Jem said:


> I will come back to this .........BUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuT
> 
> *FOOK ME SER CHECK BOB BB OUT* - I AM SPEECHLESS
> 
> ...


*Erm...well...hes...mmm...umm...a friend..*  :whistling:



Jem said:


> He is on Pelayo's page as a friend ....that's how I found him :bounce:


*BUSTED..* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Bit of an Oddball today from me.....it's in homage to RS & Bri.....

From RS's Journal:lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

an the more buff version


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> zara can be my chaperone


What makes ya think I'll be any sort of good influence? :tongue: :lol:



Mrs Weeman said:


> Thats ok.....Zar can chaperone........just distract her with anything pink or sparkly :lol:


Ohhhh sparkly things....... 



Jem said:


> FPMSL  or any Junior :whistling:


OI! I resemble that remark..... :rolleye: :rolleye:

:lol: :lol: :lol:



weeman said:


> I'll distract Zar with the new 'sparkly stuff' catologue for 2010,meantime Ser will have Jem rohypnoled,gagged bound and in our hotel room.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


OMG there is a CATALOGUE????? mg: :blink:

SHOW ME THE WAY!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

DAMMIT! out of reps Zar....i owe you! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chicklet65 (Nov 19, 2009)

Just googled "pics of hot guys" and came up with quite a selection..... thought I'd add a little contribution seeing as its christmas and Mr S is away:wink:

I hope you ladies (and numerous guys) like my addition. It was more for the angle....


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> ....margaretas....salty rim... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh I could do with a nice salty rim, oh getting shivers just thinking a good bit of tongue action ;-)


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

I wonder how many people are on cycle ATM LOL


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

skellan said:


> I wonder how many people are on cycle ATM LOL


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:...Reps.....u still Love sick...10million miles away from ur Mrs?


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:...Reps.....u still Love sick...10million miles away from ur Mrs?


 You a fcuking mind reader or what? Or is it that obvious:thumb:

Nice1 mate:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

skellan said:


> You a fcuking *mind reader* or what? Or is it that obvious:thumb:
> 
> Nice1 mate:lol:


with the day ive had...i think i might be the next septic peg:lol: :lol:


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

h34r:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Please dont get this moved to AL though .....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ...don't start with the BUTT talk you....u know I covet yoor Asssss:thumb:
> 
> *Erm...well...hes...mmm...umm...a friend..*  :whistling:
> 
> *BUSTED..* :lol: *:lol:* :lol:


OMG T - tell now ...I want him - he's sooooo not gaay [is he ?:no:] I will PM you to death unless you spill


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Kevin Webster of Corrie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just seen the 1st pic,, laughing my head off,,,


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> Jem,you poor soul,when you see me inreal life your eyes will bleed from the pain of what i really look like,you'll be scrubbing them with a brillo pad and jif screamin 'that conning bastrd,how can something with a body so hot look so hideously ugly,IT DOESNT MAKE SENSE!!!'
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


The camera doesn't lie ....that much Bri ffs 

Speaking of which ....there is a fit bloke at the gym and I have just tonight noticed that he is a ginge ...... :lol: He is massive as well

[don't panic his bis are possibly not as huuuuage as yours:rolleyes:] but as for the delts :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes Shaun ....IB is barred from this thread these days....shameful


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> OMG T - tell now ...I want him - he's sooooo not gaay [is he ?:no:] I will PM you to death unless you spill


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I will see what I can do for you....hes in Blackpool...too far?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I will see what I can do for you....hes in Blackpool...too far?


Erm noooooooo  ......


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> Erm noooooooo  ......


I get it...have guns will travel... :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> I get it...have guns will travel... :lol:


FPMSL yeah baby :thumb: :thumb :

I am sure it would be illuminating [geddit ....]


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> FPMSL yeah baby :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> I am sure it would be illuminating [geddit ....]


I'm sure u will get ur stick of rock ( geddit...) :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Just popping in to say keep the thread warm for me until I get dieted down a bit, then if you are all very good I might just grace it with a few photos of myself :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Just popping in to say keep the thread warm for me until I get dieted down a bit, then if you are all very good I might just grace it with a few photos of myself :whistling:


ROXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXANN:thumb: :lol:


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Just popping in to say keep the thread warm for me until I get dieted down a bit, then if you are all very good I might just grace it with a few photos of myself :whistling:


 My brother was admiring your legs earlier :lol: lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Just popping in to say keep the thread warm for me until I get dieted down a bit, then if you are all very good I might just grace it with a few photos of myself :whistling:


I could not possibly comment on the pics though - RK is fond of saying she would like to punch women in the [email protected] :lol: :lol: :lol: I do not want to feel her wrath  Oh and Bri would also get jealous ..... you are his biatch ...I was already told once:whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> I'm sure u will get ur stick of rock ( geddit...) :thumb:


Certainly not getting anything at the minute ...I am finding myself a bit too selective  ...and oh yeah ...I have morals goddamn it


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

stephy said:


> My brother was admiring your legs earlier :lol: lol


where am I going wrong.

Its always the dudes that admire my body.

I wouldnt mind so much if I could find a way of making money that didn't involve them doing things, or putting things in, my innocent bottom :lol:

Jem, Redkola's bark is worse than her bite.

Besides, it will be her taking said photos or else I will put my foot in her ho as$

Thats just how I roll, yeahhh


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> Certainly not getting anything at the minute ...I am finding myself a bit too selective  ...and oh yeah ...I have morals goddamn it


welcome to my world.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PS RK staying at her mums tonight hence bravery


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> PS RK staying at her mums tonight hence bravery


LMAO  SHE WILL READ THIS - she is an official member of this thread :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> welcome to my world.... :lol: :lol:


it's not as fun as being a wee methinks


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> LMAO  SHE WILL READ THIS - she is an official member of this thread :tongue: :lol:


She'll forgive me - Im just too damn cute and cuddly

cuddly does not equal fat


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

sure thing Rams - keep telling yourself that .... :confused1:

My RE teacher called me that once - catholic priest  what do you think he meant ?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> sure thing Rams - keep telling yourself that .... :confused1:
> 
> My RE teacher called me that once - catholic priest  what do you think he meant ?


You werent a young choir boy, so he def wasnt thinking sexually :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

in fact

when I get my half decent bod back, I am going to shave my head, then get some strands from hair extensions and make myself look like my avi (the awesome gregor fisher as "the baldy man".

THEN I will do some arty black and white / sepia shots like that :lol;


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

How do you know


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> You werent a young choir boy, so he def wasnt thinking sexually :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

when I was 9....the stable guy at the farm....**** what am I talikng about... :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> How do you know


Ive studied your pics. The op would have had to be done by God himself.

:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> in fact
> 
> when I get my half decent bod back, I am going to shave my head, then get some strands from hair extensions and make myself look like my avi (the awesome gregor fisher as "the baldy man".
> 
> THEN I will do some arty black and white / sepia shots like that :lol;


yeah that sounds like a plan ......... :ban: :ban: :ban: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> when I was 9....the stable guy at the farm....**** what am I talikng about... :whistling:


 :lol:

Your avatars... they are always the most random shots of bodyparts ever. I like them. I think they arouse me.

Jem should def post all your avatars up in here.

I mean it says "bloke of the day thread"

Doesnt say whether that is according to the women of the board specifically.

I request pics of pelayo in here - I vote him bloke of the day.

:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Ive studied your pics. The op would have had to be done by God himself.
> 
> :lol:


Thank fook for that - I have been asked before though :lol: [by p!ssed up short @rse [email protected] with napoleon complex] :tongue:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> yeah that sounds like a plan ......... :ban: :ban: :ban: :lol:


Hey don't knock it, could be a sell out gig, its going to happen.

Or what about some pseudo **** erotic posed photos of weeman and me for you ladies :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Your avatars... they are always the most random shots of bodyparts ever. I like them. I think they arouse me.
> 
> ...


You're quite right - and the men are more than welcome to contribute :thumb: post away by all means

Come on T - whore yourself babes :bounce:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> Thank fook for that - I have been asked before though :lol: [by p!ssed up short @rse [email protected] with napoleon complex] :tongue:


100% serious just for a moment if thats ok

What the fvck is up with some guys? RK has had this too on nights out, recently at Blackpool (I was at the Uni in Southport) some guy done the same to her, I guess cos she was tall, started coming the cvnt.

I was for getting Brian and heading over there to frighten the cvnt on the way home, but he had already fvked off.

Guys are utter cocks


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Your avatars... they are always the most random shots of bodyparts ever. I like them. I think they arouse me.
> 
> ...


you already know what I look like......but if u insist.....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> You're quite right - and the men are more than welcome to contribute :thumb: post away by all means
> 
> Come on T - whore yourself babes :bounce:


Yup I demand a compilation of Tommys random avatars :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Hey don't knock it, could be a sell out gig, its going to happen.
> 
> Or what about some pseudo **** erotic posed photos of weeman and me for you ladies :lol: :lol: :lol:


Don't even try to palm me off [scuse the expression] with some lego men  Uriel has already done that once tonight & whilst I admire a square jaw ...that was just OTT :whistling:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Just a quick re cap is this gang bang still happening after show.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> 100% serious just for a moment if thats ok
> 
> What the fvck is up with some guys? RK has had this too on nights out, recently at Blackpool (I was at the Uni in Southport) some guy done the same to her, I guess cos she was tall, started coming the cvnt.
> 
> ...


Yep happens frequently  It's the height thing - cannot wait till I have mahoosive muscles to scare them with as well :cursing:

I actually got really upset the first time it happened


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

ok....I'm pimping.....


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

rs007 said:


> 100% serious just for a moment if thats ok
> 
> What the fvck is up with some guys? RK has had this too on nights out, recently at Blackpool (I was at the Uni in Southport) some guy done the same to her, I guess cos she was tall, started coming the cvnt.
> 
> ...


WHat post was that referring too bud? Haven't read through them all


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> Just a quick re cap is this gang bang still happening after show.


  

well you know - if nothing better crops up :thumbup1:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Jem said:


> well you know - if nothing better crops up :thumbup1:


Sounds better than the show itself LOL


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> Yep happens frequently  It's the height thing - cannot wait till I have mahoosive muscles to scare them with as well :cursing:
> 
> I actually got really upset the first time it happened


Yeah so did RK, she actually thought she looked like a bloke, fvckin ar$eholes - like you say, its an inferiority thing, because a women is taller than them, or taller than THEY think she should be. I can't see the problem, I love tall women.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I like the 1st avi - that's how I met you !

Loving the Tony one - I had one with Boris Becker and the fools at work thought that I had really met him.

I have massive crush on Boris ....have since he was 17


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

.....im rollin.....


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> WHat post was that referring too bud? Haven't read through them all


Sorry sorry sorry - starting a mini hijack again.

Jem had jsut said off hand that some guys insinuate she is a bloke, jsut because of her height :cursing:

I was just trying to be funny saying blokes are cocks, some of them are tho.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Sorry sorry sorry - starting a mini hijack again.
> 
> Jem had jsut said off hand that some guys insinuate she is a bloke, jsut because of her height :cursing:
> 
> I was just trying to be funny saying blokes are cocks, some of them are tho.


erm...excuse me RobStallone.....can we get back to me:lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> erm...excuse me RobStallone.....can we get back to me:lol: :lol:


Yes you are very pretty, and yes I am touching myself - happy :lol:

Still say you look a bit like sting tho

:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Yeah so did RK, she actually thought she looked like a bloke, fvckin ar$eholes - like you say, its an inferiority thing, because a women is taller than them, or taller than THEY think she should be. I can't see the problem, I love tall women.


Bless her, so did I ...started thinking I must look butch  I stopped getting as dressed up because I thought the height thing plus dressing in nice clothes made me look over preened ...like a tranny :lol:

Now I think fook it - get the legs out & strut it - if they have a problem it's because I have better quads :whistling:

Well, you & Bri should dress up as females, come out with us girls and we'll see who gets the most comments


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes you do look like a more effeminate Sting [he has quite pointy ferrety features - yours are softer] :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> Well, you & Bri should dress up as females, come out with us girls and we'll *see who gets the most comments*


Well thats easy, me

Have you seen my calfs girlfriend? I was made for high heels :lol:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Sorry sorry sorry - starting a mini hijack again.
> 
> Jem had jsut said off hand that some guys insinuate she is a bloke, jsut because of her height :cursing:
> 
> I was just trying to be funny saying blokes are cocks, some of them are tho.


You saying 'sorry' way too much today man, 3 times in one sentence in above post and also in another post I read earlier...

I did not think any of the posts deserved an apology tbh - you're too nice for your own good.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> Yes you do look like a *more effeminate* Sting [he has quite pointy ferrety features - yours are softer] :thumbup1:


TOO LATE

Ouch

:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Yes you are very pretty, and yes I am touching myself - happy :lol:
> 
> Still say you look a bit like sting tho
> 
> :lol:


na...matthew maconachy....or Aiden Shaw.....

SO...AM I BLOKE OF THE DAY OR WHIT??


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> Yes you do look like a more effeminate Sting [he has quite pointy ferrety features - yours are softer] :thumbup1:





rs007 said:


> TOO LATE
> 
> Ouch
> 
> :lol:


Yesterday I was a hottie....Bri was Hubba Hubba....now I'm Daffid:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Well thats easy, me
> 
> Have you seen my calfs girlfriend? I was made for high heels :lol:


FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have seen those mothers :w00t:

But can you walk in high heels ?

I have no comeback either - other than I bet I can shaka me booty better [maybe ....]


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I have seen those mothers :w00t:
> 
> ...


Have never tried walking in high heels, well, not since I was like 8 and used to wear my mums :lol:

Can you even get them in size 10/11?

I'll let you claim the title as best booty shaker, forrest gump moves with more grace and aplomb than me :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Yesterday I was a hottie....Bri was Hubba Hubba....now I'm Daffid:lol: :lol:


  It was actually a compliment  - you have a very welcoming face :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> It was actually a compliment  - *you have a very welcoming face* :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I was thinking that too.

Like a doormat maybe

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry T, you know Im just kidding, right?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> It was actually a compliment  - you have a very welcoming face :lol:


...it gets better " welcoming face"....like a doormatt:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ...it gets better " welcoming face"....like a doormatt:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:....OH F.UCK....were in sync....all the Scotts togethor:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

There are special places for the big footed lady Rams ...

Thomas is beautiful, inside and out ....think your deffo 'strawberry blonde' though:cool2:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> There are special places for the big footed lady Rams ...
> 
> Thomas is beautiful, inside and out ....think your deffo 'strawberry blonde' though:cool2:


 :thumb: ...gee thanks xx


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Back on topic - does anyone find Clint Eastwood attractive?

Maybe not so much now, but when he was at his prime?

Man, if I were a girl I'd let him do it all to me :lol:

Seriously tho - he not a bloke of the day? Or is it only young fit guys in 2009 that are allowed?

Had a reasonable physique on him as well for someone who wasn't a bodybuilder, and whos career started before Arnold changed everything.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Keep in mind this must be what - early 70s? Earlier?

Looks not unlike Hugh Jackman there.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Keep in mind this must be what - early 70s? Earlier?
> 
> Looks not unlike Hugh Jackman there.


Firstly I don't like Hugh

Secondly - my biceps are definitely bigger than Clint's here :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Nice face - shame about the body 

Annnnnd he looks like a mincer in it too


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

If you can see by the dated hair - is this a good looking guy or not?

I don't care, I saw Gran Torino just recently, and I still want to be him just as much as I did when I was little watching cowboy movies :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> Firstly I don't like Hugh
> 
> Secondly - my biceps are definitely bigger than Clint's here :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> ...


Your just bicep-ist :lol:

Seriously tho, what might have been if he had arrived post arnie era, when actors who done action movies decided to pack on a bit of beef...

You said yourself nice face - so he is an attractive guy?

Im only asking because I dont know, just trying to throw some alternatives up here other than the usual no brainers :lol:


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Jem said:


> Firstly I don't like Hugh
> 
> Secondly - my biceps are definitely bigger than Clint's here :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> ...


 Looks like he could potentially be packing a fair size donglar in that pic though. Surely that must give him a few more points:cool2:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

skellan said:


> Looks like he could potentially be packing a fair size donglar in that pic though. Surely that must give him a few more points:cool2:


Really? I hadn't even noticed... :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> If you can see by the dated hair - is this a good looking guy or not?
> 
> I don't care, I saw Gran Torino just recently, and I still want to be him just as much as I did when I was little watching cowboy movies :lol:


Well RK has to make allowances for yours, side parting and all... :whistling:

So YES ok he is good looking :lol: I think he got better looking with age - he has a rugged, arrogant face - NICE


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Really? I hadn't even noticed... :whistling:


OMFG *pause for a cause*


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

What about this, guy on the left?

PS this is kinda a bodybuilding pic mods 

Sean Connery :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> Well RK has to make allowances for yours, side parting and all... :whistling:
> 
> So YES ok he is good looking :lol: I think he got better looking with age - he has a rugged, arrogant face - NICE


So - you like older men then, ok, I'll go see what I can find :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WTF :confused1: :whistling:  :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> WTF :confused1: :whistling:  :lol:


I know :lol:

But you are missing the point again, look at the package, reasonable woudlnt you say :lol:

He actually did bodybuild, entered the 1953 Mr Universe and came 3rd in the tall mens class apparently...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I really was missing the point :innocent:

Does it matter :confused1: I mean, really, do blokes seriously worry about it ...

Because unless it was bent - then really it wouldnt matter that much :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> I really was missing the point :innocent:
> 
> Does it matter :confused1: *I mean, really, do blokes seriously worry about it ...*
> 
> Because unless it was bent - then really it wouldnt matter that much :lol:


I don't, but then, I have a tear jerkingly small and pitiful penis worthy of no worry, only reason RK pays me any attention at all is because I have fat fingers.

Anyway, everyone knows women like big ones best :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah fat fingers or a big nose ....who cares about the size of the willy, that is sooooo 2009


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Yesterday I was a hottie....Bri was Hubba Hubba....now I'm Daffid:lol: :lol:


Erm *cough* I think that was directed at me mate:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> The camera doesn't lie ....that much Bri ffs
> 
> Speaking of which ....there is a fit bloke at the gym and I have just tonight noticed that he is a ginge ...... :lol: He is massive as well
> 
> [don't panic his bis are possibly not as huuuuage as yours:rolleyes:] but as for the delts :whistling:


you'd be surprised lmao actually tbh i am completely un photogenic,the only ACTUAL photogenic part of me is my willy,the rest of me looks far better in real life :lol: :lol:



stephy said:


> My brother was admiring your legs earlier :lol: lol


i was admiring yuor legs earlier(and body,and face and.... :whistling: )



Jem said:


> it's not as fun as being a wee methinks


Thats for damn sure,altho i think i'm slipping,i mean here is my GENUINE dilema today,i have been offered the chance of a hot 3sum tonight in a town not far from me,tonight is also chest n triceps night,i have actually knocked back the 3sum in order to train chest and tri's instead:eek: :huh: :wacko:

I think theres something wrong with me,help!!!



rs007 said:


> You werent a young choir boy, so he def wasnt thinking sexually :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> well you know - if nothing better crops up :thumbup1:


well luckily all the actual uber buff men in Southport that night will be so depleted and fuked from being in the show they wont be fit for anything else barring sleep.

aaaaaaaaaaaand thats where i step in and sacrifice myself for the greater good:thumb: :lol:



Jem said:


> I really was missing the point :innocent:
> 
> Does it matter :confused1: I mean, really, do blokes seriously worry about it ...
> 
> Because unless it was bent - then really it wouldnt matter that much :lol:


Of course we worry about it,to me its like my arms,its never big enough and i love getting it pumped:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> you'd be surprised lmao actually tbh i am completely un photogenic,the only ACTUAL photogenic part of me is my willy,the rest of me looks far better in real life :lol:
> 
> *Well then you're ok IMO - because the face isnt that bad in the photies* :laugh: *Is this like a red herring thing where you double bluff, tell everyone you're a minger so that they are shocked into submission when they meet you and you are actually quite attractive ? * :confused1: :whistling: * Loving the strategy .... Bet you're not even ginge ....*
> 
> ...





weeman said:


> well luckily all the actual uber buff men in Southport that night will be so depleted and fuked from being in the show they wont be fit for anything else barring sleep.
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaand thats where i step in and sacrifice myself for the greater good:thumb: :lol:
> 
> ...


*Hmmm * :lol: :lol: :lol: *If it was a choice between little arms or little willy I know which I'd choose though ...mind you if there were little legs, that's a complete no no, oh and I hate little feet on men*


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Jem said:


> *Hmmm * :lol: :lol: :lol: *If it was a choice between little arms or little willy I know which I'd choose though ...mind you if there were little legs, that's a complete no no, oh and I hate little feet on men*


Well that's me fcked I have little arms, small willy and small legs. I do have big feet though:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WRT said:


> Well that's me fcked I have little arms, small willy and small legs. I do have big feet though:lol: :lol: :lol:


I too am below average......in all departments..........good engine tho....

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I would, as would the other girls, to make my own mind up............PICS BOYS


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mr Steve Reeves, tell me you are not trickling ladies?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Simon Cowell pants !

Nice bod though ...the legs are looking good ....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> Simon Cowell pants !
> 
> Nice bod though ...the legs are looking good ....


that's how they wore them back in the 40's and 50's


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh he was Hercules - hot yes

Dead now though ...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> Erm *cough* *I think that was directed at me mate* :lol: :lol: :lol:


JEM CAMN YOU PLEASE CLARIFY:confused1: :lol:

yours

Welcoming,doormat ,beautiful, effimanite

Thomas


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Nope

I think you should fight it out

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Nekkid of course :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> Nope
> 
> I think you should fight it out
> 
> ...


* goes to strip off and get Tiara*

READY TOM?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> * goes to strip off and get Tiara*
> 
> READY TOM?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


FPMSL :thumb: :thumb : PICS PLEASE :innocent:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Woof woof 

Now this is a man with leggies - his calves would make Rams cry like a baby ....


----------



## fosnchops (Nov 21, 2009)

mmm.... I do like a bit of vascularity.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

You know what, I just come in here to look at the girls avatars, bloody marvellous I must say

As you were ladies, as you were


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

fosnchops said:


> mmm.... I do like a bit of vascularity.


MMMMM yes - nice isnt he fos ?



rs007 said:


> You know what, I just come in here to look at the girls avatars, bloody marvellous I must say
> 
> As you were ladies, as you were


Brave again tonight ?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> MMMMM yes - nice isnt he fos ?
> 
> Brave again tonight ?


Bored more like, LA away out with her pal, has abandoned me :crying:

Might actually get my sh1t together and go out and organise a night out with my mate, see how she likes them apples.

Mind you, seeing as my mate is Brian, she most likely would not :lol:


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

Bit more beef - Tony Breznik ... Mr Austria 2008.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Bored more like, LA away out with her pal, has abandoned me :crying:
> 
> Might actually get my sh1t together and go out and organise a night out with my mate, see how she likes them apples.
> 
> Mind you, seeing as my mate is Brian, she most likely would not :lol:


I definitely think you would get sour grapes in return considering how Bri gets his kicks 

What you mean, she is out getting drunk - in all her tallness ...I just wouldn't have allowed it Rams :cool2:

I've been buying party clothes today - what did she wear ? details man! :bounce:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

jammach said:


> Bit more beef - Tony Breznik ... Mr Austria 2008.


oooh yes ! what chunky leggies

I am loving your work there sweet :laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Bored more like, LA away out with her pal, has abandoned me :crying:
> 
> Might actually get my sh1t together and go out and organise a night out with my mate, see how she likes them apples.
> 
> Mind you, seeing as my mate is Brian, she most likely would not :lol:


she might come back all squiffy and let you do stuff to her beef sock she wouldn't normally:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

*Beef sock ? * OMFG !


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> *Beef sock ? * OMFG !


 :thumbup1: you know......spam chimney?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Uriel said:


> she might come back all squiffy and let you do stuff to her beef sock she wouldn't normally:thumbup1:


She'll be on to plums, I'll be tucked up in bed all comfy and sleepy :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> :thumbup1: you know......spam chimney?


 :confused1: stop it - that's just grim :lol:



rs007 said:


> *She'll be on to plums*, I'll be tucked up in bed all comfy and sleepy :thumb:


Huh :confused1: what does that mean ?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> She'll be on to plums, I'll be tucked up in bed all comfy and sleepy :thumb:


just let her tease and play with you abit thenpretending to sleep the when she passes [email protected] into her pants, frot the gusset of then in your own bum crack then in the morning....show her tham and say you are not impressed:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> Huh :confused1: what does that mean ?


glasweigan....."no chance"


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> oooh yes ! what chunky leggies
> 
> I am loving your work there sweet :laugh:


Well, if you like big legs, another one of Tony is ...










and aother of my personal favs, the *massive* and also very cute Ronny Rockel. You could break rocks on that ass.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh I like Mr Austria very much

not gay is he ?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

fosnchops said:


> mmm.... I do like a bit of vascularity.


ok ok,need to stop things right here,i just visited your profile,i think i need to inform Jay that i've found a candidate for Sundays daily hotness thread.

Am i letching,your god damn right i am!!!

(jem,please let her know i am harmless and its normal for me to follow the women around the board looking at them whilst rubbing my thighs Vic Reeves style:thumbup1: :lol: )



rs007 said:


> Bored more like, LA away out with her pal, has abandoned me :crying:
> 
> Might actually get my sh1t together and go out and organise a night out with my mate, see how she likes them apples.
> 
> Mind you, seeing as my mate is Brian, she most likely would not :lol:


mate,just dose me up with estogen tabs before hand,make sure all test is out my system,and we should be good to go and filthy incident free:thumbup1: :lol:

Is it sad tho,that if we were to go on a night out it would most likely to be to KFC,sitting on the outside benches rubbing the zingers all over ourselves whilst drinking straight vodka from the bottle,giggling like little girls and shouting BOOOOOOM every time we bend our guns to insert a fresh piece of KFC in our mouths:lol: :lol:



rs007 said:


> She'll be on to plums, I'll be tucked up in bed all comfy and sleepy :thumb:


you'll be all [email protected] out you mean:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> glasweigan....."no chance"


Oh ok :lol:


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> Oh I like Mr Austria very much
> 
> not gay is he ?


Don't think so, just got crap hair ;-)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

jammach said:


> and aother of my personal favs, the *massive* and also very cute Ronny Rockel. You could break rocks on that ass.


 :thumbup1: one of my most fave pro's around just now,the guy looks fkn incredible.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

weeman said:


> you'll be all [email protected] out you mean:lol: :lol:


Bingo

I am not a crude guy, so didn't want to say that earlier, but with a mate like you to say it for me, I'm sorted :thumbup1:

What else is an abondoned bored bloke meant to do.

(plugging for sympathy reps here, not that any of you heartless cvnts will care, I might as well just die or something)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> Is it sad tho,that if we were to go on a night out it would most likely to be to KFC,sitting on the outside benches rubbing the zingers all over ourselves whilst drinking straight vodka from the bottle,giggling like little girls and shouting BOOOOOOM every time we bend our guns to insert a fresh piece of KFC in our mouths:lol: :lol:


I can't believe rams wastes so much of having you as a mate!

Fair do's he doesn't want to join in but if I was him I'd just chill out with few beers and watch you smashing some fud, maybe spin one off sneaky style:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Bingo
> 
> I am not a crude guy, so didn't want to say that earlier, but with a mate like you to say it for me, I'm sorted :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


relentless self abuse,theres no better way to spend an evening alone:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> ok ok,need to stop things right here,i just visited your profile,i think i need to inform Jay that i've found a candidate for Sundays daily hotness thread.
> 
> Am i letching,your god damn right i am!!!
> 
> ...


*Who Rams * :confused1: * Never .......* :blink: *:no: autistic boys in aldi trainers just don't do things like that* :whistling:


----------



## fosnchops (Nov 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> ok ok,need to stop things right here,i just visited your profile,i think i need to inform Jay that i've found a candidate for Sundays daily hotness thread.
> 
> Am i letching,your god damn right i am!!!
> 
> (jem,please let her know i am harmless and its normal for me to follow the women around the board looking at them whilst rubbing my thighs Vic Reeves style:thumbup1: :lol: )


Hey - I come in ere to perv not be perved on.... :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

fosnchops said:


> Hey - I come in ere to perv not be perved on.... :lol:


It's like a quid pro quo thing fos......





Here is Bri

Equilibrium is a beautiful thing


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> It's like a quid pro quo thing fos......
> 
> View attachment 34488
> 
> ...


Bri reminds me of someone FAMOUS in pic 1....now who is it now...let me think..I can see him......

*jimmy sommerville*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

jammach said:


> Well, if you like big legs, another one of Tony is ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The " Best Ass" award goes to Weeman.....

The "widest Ass" award goes to.....erm.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

fosnchops said:


> Hey - I come in ere to perv not be perved on.... :lol:


Its just one of those things,sorry,i am a mongrel of a male with such low morals even the Samaritans hang up on me when i phone for help.

I went to confess my sins to a few priests(even tho i am not catholic),three of them left the church life and asked to sign up to my alter of debauchery and two of them i swear were having a sly [email protected] whilst i confessed all.



Jem said:


> It's like a quid pro quo thing fos......
> 
> View attachment 34488
> 
> ...


 :wub: :wub: Jem,thats even better than me whoring myself:lol:

I would post pics of your legs and ass all over the place too,but everytime i try i get...'distracted'...before i have a chance to press the 'file upload' button:lol: :lol:

/jem shudders and goes to try and wash the 'weeman letches over me' feeling off her skin in a scolding hot shower:laugh:


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok, this isn't a pic, but forward to 1m 17s, that's my fav bit ;-)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> Bri reminds me of someone FAMOUS in pic 1....now who is it now...let me think..I can see him......
> 
> *jimmy sommerville*
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


i thought i looked more like Pob with his cum face on:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> :wub: :wub: Jem,thats even better than me whoring myself:lol:
> 
> I would post pics of your legs and ass all over the place too,but everytime i try i get...'distracted'...before i have a chance to press the 'file upload' button:lol: :lol:
> 
> /jem shudders and goes to try and wash the 'weeman letches over me' feeling off her skin in a scolding hot shower:laugh:


 :lol: :lol::lol:that's what pals are for :thumb: please do not be posting pics of my legs and ass though  :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol::lol:that's what pals are for :thumb: please do not be posting pics of my legs and ass though  :lol:


ok then for now they will stay in the 'Jem' folder (oh yeah,you know there is one)

now will you please come and eat this meat and peppercorn sauce dish i have served up for you:innocent: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

*Jem is too busy looking at Bri file to be munching*


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Colton Leonard:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

ohhhhh now he's pretty  but so young....sigh!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Think I'll post a pic of me and my manly features! :lol:

That's the only reason Rams is with me, he likes my masculine side! :lol:

WTF - is with Clint Eastwood - he's a proper minger! 

Ramsay - you're being far too brave - well seeing you wait till I'm out!  'Tis ok though, you are in bed right now and I'm gonna come up and punch yer balls! 

(Please note - Ramsay may not be on later!  )


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RedKola said:


> *you are in bed right now* and I'm gonna come up and punch yer balls!


In bed at this fuking time?? You lazy cnut....

Punch his doughnut too RK


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Uriel said:


> In bed at this fuking time?? You lazy cnut....
> 
> Punch his doughnut too RK


 :lol:

I think I may have tired him out when I came in drunk last night.... :confused1: :whistling: :thumbup1:

I'm still half jaked - free bar ain't good for me!  I took advantage waaaaay too much! :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RedKola said:


> :lol:
> 
> I think I may have tired him out when I came in drunk last night.... :confused1: :whistling: :thumbup1:


Oh, that sounds sexy

(had him ironing did you?)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Did you smash his man pasty RK? (I know how you love the phrase)


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Oh, that sounds sexy
> 
> *(had him ironing did you*?)


Is that what you call it these days? 

Times must be hard! :lol: No pun intended!  :thumb:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Did you smash his man pasty RK? (I know how you love the phrase)


Yes Uriel, with the rolling pin - it's a thick 'un! He took it like man! 

He might actually be dead - I will just go check!  Hold on.....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Yes Uriel, with the rolling pin - it's a thick 'un! He took it like man!
> 
> He might actually be dead - I will just go check!  Hold on.....


Pha, take more than a rolling pin up the wrong un to kill off our boy RS, though judging from the skiddies in his keks weeman has for sale, you've certainly been working his hoop:laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Think I'll post a pic of me and my manly features! :lol:
> 
> That's the only reason Rams is with me, he likes my masculine side! :lol:
> 
> ...


 :thumb: * I told him you'd be back ......with a vengeance* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Haha - I admit I do have a funky taste! :lol:


----------



## fosnchops (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey Kate I noticed you left a message on my profile - Being dim, I haven't yet discovered how to reply!!? I was going round in circles :cursing: and I can't PM you yet so sorry everyone for posting in this thread I just wanted kate to know I'm not rude or ignorant!! I train @ shapers in wisbech - It's got the reputation of being a bit of a meathead gym but I like it! Why do you ask? Are you looking for a training partner or just want to know if I'm local?

gemx


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Gem - no worries lady ...took me agggges to work out how to use this site Yeah I seem to be the only lady in my gyms free weights section, so wondered how close you were.....I train at DW Fitness in Cambridge.

So perhaps close enough to have the occasional training session together?

Nice abs BTW :beer:


----------



## fosnchops (Nov 21, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> Hey Gem - no worries lady ...took me agggges to work out how to use this site Yeah I seem to be the only lady in my gyms free weights section, so wondered how close you were.....I train at DW Fitness in Cambridge.
> 
> So perhaps close enough to have the occasional training session together?
> 
> Nice abs BTW :beer:


Thanks!! You can't see them atm tho!! Not with my winter layer on lol! And yeah I'm up for training with you. I've never trained with another lady before; it'd be nice to learn some different methods. And not only that I won't have to worry that I can't spot you safely. Well, unless you can bench more than 80kg!  ........ Or can you! lol. We'll have to arrange something in the new year!!

Sorry again to everyone!! I hope these make up for the ickle hijack.. :lol:










ok so he's not huge or vascular but the uniform.. or lack thereof!

again not huge but has a certain appeal...










But my favourite.... look at the striations in his chest and shoulders.....










I just wish he had a head! :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

First 2 are blatant homosexuals:lol:


----------



## fosnchops (Nov 21, 2009)

WRT said:


> First 2 are blatant homosexuals:lol:


Jealous are we? :lol:

And I assume too cowardly to call the last guy gay cuz he's (a lot) bigger than you! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

the last one is quite nice .....I like them beefier though


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

fosnchops said:


> Jealous are we? :lol:
> 
> And I assume too cowardly to call the last guy gay cuz he's (a lot) bigger than you! :lol: :lol:


No actually you are wrong:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fosnchops (Nov 21, 2009)

WRT said:


> No actually you are wrong:lol: :lol: :lol:


Proof??

I must investgate your profile!!!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

No pics on there, you'll have to trawl through my journal


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

fosnchops said:


> Proof??
> 
> I must investgate your profile!!!


Pffft you have played straight into his grubby little paws :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Go on Tom - whore some pics in here !


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Pics pics pics


----------



## fosnchops (Nov 21, 2009)

WRT said:


> No pics on there, you'll have to trawl through my journal


Blatant homosexual? I believe the term is takes one to know one......?

This is the only pic of interest I found in your journal!

B-day blonde??










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

fosnchops said:


> I just wish he had a head! :lol:


i have that problem with all my pics too,the heads fallen off them:lol: :lol:

(and for the record,unlike WRT,i am far bigger and betterer than the guy in the pic,being big headed i will admit to such things:lol

of course being the shy and retiring type i felt i should whore a little more with this oldy but goody pic of myself (again) and yes the head has fallen of this pic too (again):laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> i have that problem with all my pics too,the heads fallen off them:lol: :lol:
> 
> (and for the record,unlike WRT,i am far bigger and betterer than the guy in the pic,being big headed i will admit to such things:lol
> 
> of course being the shy and retiring type i felt i should whore a little more with this oldy but goody pic of myself (again) and yes the head has fallen of this pic too (again):laugh:


I giggled like a little girl  woohoo I nearly saw it ...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> of course being the shy and retiring type i felt i should whore a little more with this oldy but goody pic of myself (again) and yes the head has fallen of this pic too (again):laugh:


I can't believe you have so many pictures with your willy actually hidden:lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

can't find a good pic of him but the scouse comedian who was on live at the apollo this weekend could probably turn me, good looking fella!

John Bishop, have a butchers girls, and feel free to explain in graphic detail what you like to do to him


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> John Bishop, have a butchers girls, and feel free to explain in graphic detail what you like to do to him


Er find the nearest door and pack him on his way?

OK maybe a bit harsh but not really doing it for me


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

yummymummy79 said:


> Er find the nearest door and pack him on his way?
> 
> OK maybe a bit harsh but not really doing it for me


trust me, thats a rough pic

i've seen him performing twice, including live at the apollo on saturday, and he normally looks right dishy

then he opens his mouth and you hear the accent. poo.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

this is more like it.

i'd better get out of this thread soon, i'm feeling too gay even for me.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I can't believe you have so many pictures with your willy actually hidden:lol:


the willy is in the pic,its just its cut and pasted into the background somewhere in each pic,i have a reputation to uphold man!!!!come on,you should know me better by now!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

i cant keep up... to many pics!! (mainly of weeman whoring himself about like usual lol)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MissBC said:


> i cant keep up... to many pics!! (mainly of weeman whoring himself about like usual lol)


sh1t,is it that obvious?drastic action is needed.....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

weeman said:


> sh1t,is it that obvious?drastic action is needed.....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ffs where does he get all the pics from - stealth whoring indeed pmsl


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

This Bloke of the day is totally fooked...left for work at 710am...home at 945pm.....

could have done with some help....but a friend was toooo busy:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem... think Marius might be your type/tall enough for you :tongue:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Fookin hell zar - he's immense ......now that's the kind of chap that could tell me what to do ....& I'd listen


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> This Bloke of the day is totally fooked...left for work at 710am...home at 945pm.....
> 
> could have done with some help....but a friend was toooo busy:whistling:


Huh ? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: explain yourself T


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> Huh ? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: explain yourself T


not mentioning any name....i needed help at work today.... :whistling:

( u know who you are)


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> not mentioning any name....i needed help at work today.... :whistling:
> 
> ( u know who you are)


very mysterious - someone who posts on here ? :confused1:

How is Bob BB btw


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> very mysterious - someone who posts on here ? :confused1:
> 
> How is Bob BB btw


yes....clue?

Bobs in the shower.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> yes....clue?
> 
> Bobs in the shower.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Give us a clue Lionel :laugh:

Bob in the shower :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> not mentioning any name....i needed help at work today.... :whistling:
> 
> ( u know who you are)


hoy i was busy today,have been in and out,running about like headless chicken,am now shattered and making myself feel better with a bottle of cheapest voddy lolol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> hoy i was busy today,have been in and out,running about like headless chicken,am now shattered and making myself feel better with a bottle of cheapest voddy lolol


Bri what did you fail to deliver on ? ....spillage


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> Give us a clue Lionel :laugh:
> 
> Bob in the shower :drool: :drool: :drool:


Clue 1....hmm...let me think.....whore?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Haha I win...Bri


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> Fookin hell zar - he's immense ......now that's the kind of chap that could tell me what to do ....& I'd listen


 :tongue:

Well I'm sure he wouldn't object to a training session (who ever knows what may come of these things.... :rolleye: :lol: :lol: :lol: ) However.... we'll be needing flights to Durbs for that :laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> :tongue:
> 
> Well I'm sure he wouldn't object to a training session (who ever knows what may come of these things.... :rolleye: :lol: :lol: :lol: ) However.... we'll be needing flights to Durbs for that :laugh:


Oi   we all know what training sessions are made for :whistling:

I can cope with that - sure he could train one on each arm - he's a monster :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

His willy looks none existant, just thought I'd point that out!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WRT said:


> His willy looks none existant, just thought I'd point that out!


that's only because his quads are so huge ....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

WRT said:


> His willy looks none existant, just thought I'd point that out!





Jem said:


> that's only because his quads are so huge ....


one day when your quads get big enough WRT you'll know what it feels like:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> that's only because his quads are so huge ....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> one day when your quads get big enough WRT you'll know what it feels like:lol:


...ouch....


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> one day when your quads get big enough WRT you'll know what it feels like:lol:


I don't think either of us can wait until it happens to us:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

WRT said:


> I don't think either of us can wait until it happens to us:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :blink: :angry:

c'mon mate,i've had mine hit 30'',an 8'' cock looks a lot less impressive when your quads get to that size :lol: :beer:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Fuk I get told I have a small cock with my 16" quads, better stop going to gym:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

fpmsl - nice comeback Genital WRT


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> fpmsl - nice comeback *Genital WRT*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :blink: :angry:
> 
> c'mon mate,i've had mine hit 30'',an 8'' cock looks a lot less impressive when your quads get to that size :lol: :beer:


wow, my waist was that size for years!

i'd lick your quads Weeman, and it wouldn't be in any way sexual

i just think i should, out of respect.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

right this is all too quiet ...I am drunk and demand men because I just let one drop me off and drive home ....where is the eye candy ?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Jem said:


> right this is all too quiet ...I am drunk and demand men because *I just let one drop me off and drive home* ....where is the eye candy ?


Erm why?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WRT said:


> Erm why?


because he is a policeman and it was a first date ..and i am p!ssed & a catholic girl with morals


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

he was nice though ...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Jem said:


> because he is a policeman and it was a *first date ..and i am p!ssed & a catholic girl with morals*


And? He coulda used his truncheon on you:lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

And sprayed you in the eyes with his pepper spray! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WRT said:


> And? He coulda used his truncheon on you:lol:


:laugh: copper though :confused1: - I usually date the criminals


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> And sprayed you in the eyes with his pepper spray! :lol: :lol: :lol:


fook - that's sold it for me ..... :thumb:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

or taken down your particulars!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> or taken down your particulars!


yes he did that already ....


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Jem said:


> :laugh: copper though :confused1: - I usually date the criminals


You said I looked like a criminal


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

WRT said:


> You said I looked like a criminal


You look like many things mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Dan said:


> You look like many things mate :lol: :lol:


An adonis, awesome, handsome bastard.... the list could go on:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

WRT said:


> An adonis, awesome, handsome bastard.... the list could go on:lol: :lol: :lol:


Enough about me eh?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WRT said:


> You said I looked like a criminal


Indeed :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, i bet get jem gets off on all those good looking guys on Crimewatch.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pea head said:


> Yeah, i bet get jem gets off on all those good looking guys on Crimewatch.


Oi fecker :ban:you are strictly not allowed to post in here unless there are pictures beside your text ...you know this dazzle   I'm waiting .....

hehe - best teeth on TV - Crimewatch & Jeremy Kyle show


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Do you do blondes Jem?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Linny said:


> Do you do blondes Jem?


I dooooo if they're special  but he's no Frank ...let's face it though...not many are ....is he one of your faves Lin?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> :laugh: copper though :confused1: - I usually date the criminals


One of the filthiest people i know is cop,he also has a but of criminal about him when it comes to certain things too lol

He is also the only person i have ever met who makes me look like a nun when it comes down to dirtyness,i was shocked:lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

for jem since its her bday, some may be posted but i cant be assed to look

xxx


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the boner BC pmsl


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I hate him the awsome, perfectly formed, good looking ba5tard!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

WRT said:


> Thanks for the boner BC pmsl


hahahahahaha didnt know you swung that way..shall i send you some pics of DB :whistling:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

MissBC said:


> hahahahahaha didnt know you swung that way..shall i send you some pics of DB :whistling:


I only swing that way for Frank:lol: Could start a woman of the day thread and you could contribute:whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

WRT said:


> I only swing that way for Frank:lol:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

WRT said:


> I only swing that way for Frank:lol: *Could start a woman of the day thread and you could contribute:whistling:*


just saw your edit lol

hmmmmmmm nope hehehehe..... im for one persons eyes only :tongue:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MissBC said:


> for jem since its her bday, some may be posted but i cant be assed to look
> 
> xxx


I love the third one - wouldn't you like to ease the pain for him ? :tongue:   thanks Briar xxxx


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Jem said:


> I dooooo if they're special  but he's no Frank ...let's face it though...not many are ....*is he one of your faves Lin*?


Oh gawd no, he's a pretty boy, have to look like they've been chewin a wasp for me, nothin like a rough diamond  x


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

A few christmassy men...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RedKola said:


> A few christmassy men...


PARTIAL NUDITY

:ban:

:lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

What's wrong with a wee bit of side bollock?!?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Christmas bloke of the day...... :whistling: .................................. 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=34663&stc=1&d=1261741272


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Ohh FFS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Christmas bloke of the day...... :whistling: ..................................
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=34663&stc=1&d=1261741272


Spot on, I'd fvck me, I'd fvck me so hard

'bout time we had some quality in this thread :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> What's wrong with a wee bit of side bollock?!?


FPMSL OMG girl you are good

Right back atcha Rams - you and your side boobage :lol: :lol: :lol:

Reps RK  

xxx



RJ68 said:


> Christmas bloke of the day...... :whistling: ..................................
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=34663&stc=1&d=1261741272


Pwhoarrrr :thumb: :thumb : A Festive Ramsay :beer: ....puts Bri to shame ...

*apologies RK but if it's posted in here it gets letched at :cool2: , do not punch me in the **** purlease*


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> FPMSL OMG girl you are good
> 
> Right back atcha Rams - you and your side boobage :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


'Tis ok Jem, I'm used to men and woman alike letching over him - mostly the gays though...hmm. :confused1: :whistling:

Dunno what all the fuss is about TBH! :lol:

Joke!   :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

He wins hands down.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> 'Tis ok Jem, I'm used to men and woman alike letching over him - mostly the gays though...hmm. :confused1: :whistling:
> 
> Dunno what all the fuss is about TBH! :lol:
> 
> Joke!   :whistling: :tongue:


Aye he is pretty :lol:

Just keep him fat RK :thumb:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> Aye he is pretty :lol:
> 
> Just keep him fat RK :thumb:


Why? :confused1: 

You can have him if you like :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RedKola said:


> What's wrong with a wee bit of side bollock?!?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: @ sidebollock,that is fkn minted,LA you have just coined a new phrase that will live on forever now hen:lol: :lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> FPMSL OMG girl you are good
> 
> Right back atcha Rams - you and your side boobage
> 
> ...


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

right you fker,whilst yes it is actual fact that Rams is facially more handsome than just about every single male here on UK-M,i have indeed had him on stage,now let me just follow this up by the fact that i very much recognise that i got handed a gift twice and shall be doing my damndest to never stand on stage at the same time as the guy at any point in the future thus not giving him the chance to reverse the result:lol: :lol: :lol:

lol only joking about the physique part,Rams knows my feelings so far as who is the better and who WAS the better man in 2008,if we both stand on stage together again and he is totally on,then i am very much in trouble,but hey,i dont give a fook cos i still get to be the giver and he is the taker in our post workout glute stretching:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Why? :confused1:
> 
> You can have him if you like :lol:


so no one leers over your brylcreme man  awww you love him really - lovely little family unit you have there [all those unusual names :thumb: ]



weeman said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> right you fker,whilst yes it is actual fact that Rams is facially more handsome than just about every single male here on UK-M,i have indeed had him on stage,now let me just follow this up by the fact that i very much recognise that i got handed a gift twice and shall be doing my damndest to never stand on stage at the same time as the guy at any point in the future thus not giving him the chance to reverse the result:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> lol only joking about the physique part,Rams knows my feelings so far as who is the better and who WAS the better man in 2008,if we both stand on stage together again and he is totally on,then i am very much in trouble,but hey,i dont give a fook cos i still get to be the giver and he is the taker in our post workout glute stretching:lol: :lol: :lol:


Now then, stop your whining and get back on that stage in 2011 and show him who's boss then :laugh:

I dont whore just anyone's pics you know :thumb:

Bet you're like Morcambe and Wise on that stage together :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> so no one leers over your brylcreme man  awww you love him really - lovely little family unit you have there [all those unusual names :thumb: ]
> 
> Now then, stop your whining and get back on that stage in 2011 and show him who's boss then :laugh:
> 
> ...


Bri/ Rs...post the pic of u both on stage gazing in to each others eyes...

Jem will love it.... :thumb:

ps..rams might have the face but Bris got a prize asset.... :whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> *Bri/ Rs...post the pic of u both on stage gazing in to each others eyes...*
> 
> *Jem will love it....* :thumb:
> 
> ps..rams might have the face but Bris got a prize asset.... :whistling:


that pic is a beauty, looks sooooo gay :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> that pic is a beauty, looks sooooo gay :lol:


lovingly *gay*zing in to each others eyes...im sure its been on here or RG before?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Kate1976 said:


> So in the interests of equality, I thought it only fair to have a bloke of the day thread
> 
> So without further ado, my first offerings are The Rock and Ryan Reynolds....ladies feel free to add images:bounce:
> 
> ...


To be fair.. 2 bloody good choices even as a straght guy!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> lovingly *gay*zing in to each others eyes...im sure its been on here or RG before?


lolol yup on here I am sure, Brian done a funny photo sequence. He is a photo saddo, has extensive files, and his own specific filing system for all the photos. He calls it Parallel Esoteric Dynamic Orientied File management - or, PEDO File management, for short :lol:

I don't care how gay it looked, there was a genuine buzz on that stage, I love the bloke like family, and at the end of the day the better guy won :beer:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

There is so much love in the air tonight !

*vomit*


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jem said:


> There is so much love in the air tonight !
> 
> *vomit*


but its man love

you fkn love it, don't even lie

:lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Jem said:


> There is so much love in the air tonight !
> 
> *vomit*


Will you marry me Jem? I'm selling my new girlfriend, here she is:lol: My mum actually bought me it for xmas:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WRT said:


> Will you marry me Jem? I'm selling my new girlfriend, here she is:lol: My mum actually bought me it for xmas:lol:


FPMSL but she's so ...compliant

Unliike me

I'd stick with her to be fair - less maintenance - she may require a blow job of her own now and then though


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Jem said:


> FPMSL but she's so ...compliant
> 
> Unliike me
> 
> I'd stick with her to be fair - less maintenance -* she may require a blow job of her own now and then thoug*h


PMSL - dont forget the air pump for her; Ill name her Deidre for you :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Jem said:


> FPMSL but she's so ...compliant
> 
> Unliike me
> 
> I'd stick with her to be fair - less maintenance - she may require a blow job of her own now and then though


I like a challenge


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

That I am ....and old


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I've had older:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> Bri/ Rs...post the pic of u both on stage gazing in to each others eyes...
> 
> Jem will love it.... :thumb:
> 
> ps..rams might have the face but Bris got a prize asset.... :whistling:





rs007 said:


> that pic is a beauty, looks sooooo gay :lol:





Pelayo said:


> lovingly *gay*zing in to each others eyes...im sure its been on here or RG before?





rs007 said:


> but its man love
> 
> you fkn love it, don't even lie
> 
> :lol:


kickin off boxing day with some inter bro man love (ladies,please dont blame us for any seat stainage which happens when looking at these pics:lol: )




























:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:clap: :clap: :clap:

What a Boxing day treat :bounce:

Nice one Bri


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Your willies are touching!  :lol:

I get a tingle in me [email protected] bone when I see these pics! :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Your willies are touching!  :lol:
> 
> I get a tingle in me [email protected] bone when I see these pics! :lol:


I shall refrain from commenting on that sentence.

Instead i'm going to lock myself in the hall cupboard and beat myself with my man meat:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Your willies are touching!  :lol:
> 
> I get a tingle in me [email protected] bone when I see these pics! :lol:


Yeah I have to say I was idly slowly thumbing my helmet to those pics without realising for a few secs:lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

weeman said:


> I shall refrain from commenting on that sentence.
> 
> Instead i'm going to lock myself in the hall cupboard and beat myself with my man meat:lol: :lol: :lol:


Pics? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Yeah I have to say I was idly slowly thumbing my helmet to those pics without realising for a few secs:lol:


Which actually means - had a full on [email protected] and came in your own mouth!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Yeah I have to say I was idly slowly thumbing my helmet to those pics without realising for a few secs:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



RedKola said:


> Pics? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


there are lots,but each and everyone of them would have this thread moved into the AL :lol: :lol:

p.s.answer yer fkn hoosefone,its me trying to call!!!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Bri the hoosephone broke last night  You'll need to call one of our mobiles


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ive heard madonna has been browsing this thread....looking for her next coloured person to adopt...the 2 finalists are..... :whistling:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=34676&stc=1&d=1261846932


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

fuk i hope she adopts me,i think legally its not termed as incest if i willingly let her ABUSE THE LIFE out of me


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

RJ68 said:


> Ive heard madonna has been browsing this thread....looking for her next coloured person to adopt...the 2 finalists are..... :whistling:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=34676&stc=1&d=1261846932


Can't say coloured now mate :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

cant say tanned either,i mean it could be dream tan,pro tan,jan tana etc etc it would be kind of a sweeping statement tbh:whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:yawn: :yawn: :yawn:

Can we have some hot white men in here please ? I'm bored of all these buff black men


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> :yawn: :yawn: :yawn:
> 
> Can we have some hot white men in here please ? I'm bored of all these buff black men


i could grant that wish but it might blind you,tell me when you put some shades on and i'll let rip


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Your willies are touching!  :lol:
> 
> I get a tingle in me [email protected] bone when I see these pics! :lol:


[email protected] bone! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> i could grant that wish but it might blind you,tell me when you put some shades on and i'll let rip


 :thumb: Ready :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

you asked for it,second pic is ment to be a quad shot

honest:whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

aye 'quad shot'....sssuuuuuuuuurrrreeeee


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Your willies are touching!  :lol:
> 
> I get a tingle in me [email protected] bone when I see these pics! :lol:


Yeah...me toooooooo :devil2:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

This is going to vanish into the chasm that it AL

...but it was worth it fpmsl 

Nice quads babes :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> aye 'quad shot'....sssuuuuuuuuurrrreeeee


tis, tis - great quads ser sssshhh :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> This is going to vanish into the chasm that it AL
> 
> ...but it was worth it fpmsl
> 
> Nice quads babes :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


theres a whoooooooole gallery of those black n whites somewhere out there jem,funnily enough a magical pm to me would prob reveal that location:whistling: :devil2:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll tell you the location for a 'small' fee.. :devil2: 

Now i think we should have some glute shots....its a bbing site, glutes should be ok(no one call it @ss ffs!)


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'll tell you the location for a 'small' fee.. :devil2:
> 
> Now i think we should have some glute shots....its a bbing site, glutes should be ok(no one call it @ss ffs!)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: well that's not gonna work is it ? surely the mods will see through that strategy :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> theres a whoooooooole gallery of those black n whites somewhere out there jem,funnily enough a magical pm to me would prob reveal that location:whistling: :devil2:


 :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: from moi ?

haha you said black and white

dont send the coloured ones to me whatever you do


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Ach, its christmas........and they expect nothing less than that from me...even in general......i'm surprised i not been banned at some point since i joined tbh...the only other sites i have managed not to be banned from is wingers site and the adult site.....where i fit in with all the other pervs


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'll tell you the location for a 'small' fee.. :devil2:
> 
> Now i think we should have some glute shots....its a bbing site, glutes should be ok(no one call it @ss ffs!)


you know me,in for a penny in for a pound (or a packet of crisps,i'm cheap)



Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: well that's not gonna work is it ? surely the mods will see through that strategy


sssssshhh if no one complains maybe they will get past modovision:whistling:

*disclaimer-all pics posted now are still in a bodybuilding nature:innocent:



Jem said:


> :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: from moi ?
> 
> haha you said black and white
> 
> dont send the coloured ones to me whatever you do


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

RROOOWWAAARRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!! Glutes are my favourite muscles.......

Please excuse me whilst i have some alone time


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

On sale now, PM me for details:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

FLMAO very artsy bbing pics those

But let's face it - that bum is ripe for a nibble :lol: :lol: :lol:

Doesn't look beefy at all - more peachy :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Aaawwww see how you can still get to Ser ? That's love :thumbup1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

WRT said:


> On sale now, PM me for details:thumb:


MEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEME! Do you accept credit cards? How quick can you have 10000 delivered to me? shipping charge?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

WRT said:


> On sale now, PM me for details:thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: thats fkn awesome!!!



Jem said:


> FLMAO very artsy bbing pics those
> 
> But let's face it - that bum is ripe for a nibble :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


NIBBLE ME NOW!!!!!

and Ser is just doing it for show Jem,she likes to get my hopes up then shortly she will be showing me pics of the ass she will be nibbling whilst she cuts me off from nibbling hers,it sounds harsh,but you know its true,and i love it:lol: :lol: :lol:

jeeeez,you take ages to pm.......:laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: thats fkn awesome!!!
> 
> NIBBLE ME NOW!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ooooook,thankks for the pm Jem,you know me tho,as much as i will treasure that glute/ham/thong shot you sent me i wont let on to anyone about it,in return you defo earned the key to the gallery:thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> ooooook,thankks for the pm Jem,you know me tho,as much as i will treasure that glute/ham/thong shot you sent me i wont let on to anyone about it,in return you defo earned the key to the gallery:thumbup1: :lol:


 :rockon:   cannot keep anything quiet you ! :whistling:

that's why I get called names pmsl


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> you asked for it,second pic is ment to be a quad shot
> 
> honest:whistling:


....thats no yer best asset.... :whistling: :whistling:.....:laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> ....thats no yer best asset.... :whistling: :whistling:.....:laugh:


ok ok king dong,i know,its my fingers.... :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> ok ok king dong,i know,its my fingers.... :thumb:


...NOPE.....Lower.......


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Play your Cards Right


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Jem said:


> Play your Cards Right


Would you like a shag? :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bloke of the Day nomination......


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yer a bunch of whores pmsl ....

I see the similarity though Thomas !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> yer a bunch of whores pmsl ....
> 
> I see the similarity though Thomas !


...its been said a few times...although RS thinks im like Sting?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

we've had this discussion already - and I am not going there again .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> ...its been said a few times...although RS thinks im like Sting?


yep me too


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> yep me too


...in the flesh though?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> we've had this discussion already - and I am not going there again .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


lol....so who does Jem look like??

hmmm....let me think....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

in the flesh more like steptoe i guess 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: JOKING JOKING!!!


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

weeman said:


> in the flesh more like steptoe i guess
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: JOKING JOKING!!!


haha fcukin pmsl...... :lol: :lol: massive respect and reps for bashin Pel:thumb:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

weeman said:


> in the flesh more like steptoe i guess
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: JOKING JOKING!!!


Except Steptoe has more teeth:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> in the flesh more like steptoe i guess
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: JOKING JOKING!!!


Shut it.......JIMMY SOMMERVILLE:laugh:



Rossco700 said:


> haha fcukin pmsl...... :lol: :lol: massive respect and reps for bashin Pel:thumb:


exscuse me.....i would stay quiet if i was u...that pic of you with a hat on in ur album.... :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Shut it.......JIMMY SOMMERVILLE:laugh:
> 
> exscuse me.....i would stay quiet if i was u...that pic of you with a hat on in ur album.... :whistling: :whistling:


Aw babe, you been checkin me out again:lol: :lol:

OK OK I'm sorry, I take it back, I like it without teeth:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WRT said:


> Would you like a shag? :lol:





Rossco700 said:


> Aw babe, you been checkin me out again:lol: :lol:
> 
> OK OK I'm sorry, I take it back, I like it without teeth:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I decided who Rossco looks like and pasted it beside the pic in his profile :thumb:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

WRT - I will stroke your side bollock if you make me an official rs007 and weeman Bromance calender! 

Now - this offer has a limited time on it!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rossco700 said:


> Aw babe, you been checkin me out again:lol: :lol:
> 
> OK OK I'm sorry, I take it back, I like it without teeth:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


....don't we all... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Jem said:


> I decided who Rossco looks like and pasted it beside the pic in his profile :thumb:


Aw listen thanks for bringing that to everyone's attention:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Pel - I think you'll find I was the first to say you looked like Sting! 

Do I get a prize?  :rockon:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rossco700 said:


> Aw listen thanks for bringing that to everyone's attention:lol: :lol: :lol:


..who is it???



RedKola said:


> Pel - I think you'll find I was the first to say you looked like Sting!
> 
> Do I get a prize?  :rockon:


...yea....face paint. :bounce: .....or.....space hopper...?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> ..who is it???
> 
> ...yea....face paint. :bounce: .....or.....space hopper...?


Wooo space hopper! Although my ass is already like a built in space hopper so maybe I will opt for the face paint instead! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Wooo space hopper! Although my ass is already like a built in space hopper so maybe I will opt for the face paint instead! :lol:


...or ye kood aye play wi yer weeble wobble.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> Shut it.......JIMMY SOMMERVILLE:laugh:


he WISHES he looked like me mate,i know i aint handsome,but i am confident enough to know that i do NOT look like that hyper gay Pob lookalike:lol: :lol: :lol:

He has shaven haed and is white,thats where the similarity stops,are you being whitist?thats a sweeping statement there mate:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

weeman said:


> he WISHES he looked like me mate,i know i aint handsome,but i am confident enough to know that i do NOT look like that hyper gay Pob lookalike:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> He has shaven haed and is white,thats where the similarity stops,are you being whitist?thats a sweeping statement there mate:lol: :lol: :lol:


Careful.... the fun police will be out in a min:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Rossco700 said:


> Careful.... the fun police will be out in a min:lol: :lol: :lol:


shut it ant :whistling:


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

serious lack of pics last couple pages :whistling:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Jem said:


> shut it ant :whistling:


Oh the hostility:lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

stephy said:


> serious lack of pics last couple pages :whistling:


you clearly havent read back far enough :whistling:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/82091-bloke-day-thread-44.html

yeah i'm running about (nearly) naked (again):laugh:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

RedKola said:


> WRT - I will stroke your side bollock if you make me an official rs007 and weeman Bromance calender!
> 
> Now - this offer has a limited time on it!


 :lol: :lol: I'll get right on it


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

weeman said:


> you clearly havent read back far enough :whistling:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/82091-bloke-day-thread-44.html
> 
> yeah i'm running about (nearly) naked (again):laugh:


 LOL nice bum to be fair


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> he WISHES he looked like me mate,i know i aint handsome,but i am confident enough to know that i do NOT look like that hyper gay Pob lookalike:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> He has shaven haed and is white,thats where the similarity stops,are you being whitist?thats a sweeping statement there mate:lol: :lol: :lol:


uuuuchh i know...jist tryin tae find fault...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> uuuuchh i know...jist tryin tae find fault...


oh fault aint hard to find,i am ginge and have a face thats been less than blessed.

Though not as less blessed as Jimmy fkn Sommerville:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ooohhhhhhh space hoppers!!!! The kids got space hoppers yesterday, Mr Bump ones! i spent quite alot of time testing them out up and down the living room on xmas eve....great fun! I want one of my own!!!!!!

I agree with Stephie...MORE PICS GUYS!!!!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MORE PICS PLEASE ....Frank - a - likes are good


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> oh fault aint hard to find,i am ginge and have a face thats been less than blessed.
> 
> Though not as less blessed as Jimmy fkn Sommerville:lol: :lol: :lol:


...its ur comp face.... :lol: :lol:



Mrs Weeman said:


> ooohhhhhhh space hoppers!!!! The kids got space hoppers yesterday, Mr Bump ones! i spent quite alot of time testing them out up and down the living room on xmas eve....great fun! I want one of my own!!!!!! :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> I agree with Stephie...MORE PICS GUYS!!!!!!





Jem said:


> MORE PICS PLEASE ....Frank - a - likes are good


...hows aboot sum ASSSSSSS???


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ...its ur comp face.... :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...hows aboot sum ASSSSSSS???


Glutes darling ! BBing blokes remember


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> Glutes darling ! BBing blokes remember


oh yea....i was talkin about mine btw...:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

....just noticed Jem and Ser have been whoring themselves over my Bobbs page..... :whistling: :whistling:

SHAMELESS......

...and no reply from him...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> ....just noticed Jem and Ser have been whoring themselves over my Bobbs page..... :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> SHAMELESS......
> 
> ...and no reply from him...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yep, totally blown out:blink:

He is obviously one of those NOSEX-AT ALL, EVER...EVER EVER EVER folks(can't remember the medical term) I'll stamp him with my new sparkly slutheels....i'm nosex-at-allist:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:



> ....just noticed Jem and Ser have been whoring themselves over my Bobbs page..... :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> SHAMELESS......
> 
> ...and no reply from him...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


He's obviously gay  who could resist Ser and Jem :innocent:

His arms are too small anyway :whistling: reckon Bris are bigger :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

FPMSL we posted zac same time ....yep he's off my list too

Erm that leaves Frank McGrath .....


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Enjoy lads:lol: :lol: :lol: All for a bit of side bollock rubbage:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Yep, totally blown out:blink:
> 
> He is obviously one of those NOSEX-AT ALL, EVER...EVER EVER EVER folks(can't remember the medical term) I'll stamp him with my new sparkly slutheels....i'm nosex-at-allist:lol:


..

...A-SEXUAL......like ME.....or TRY-SEXUAL.....i get confused:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

so do i get to watch that instead? Again....presex warning....excuse the fact i'm an inch away, don't let it put you off:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> Enjoy lads:lol: :lol: :lol: All for a bit of side bollock rubbage:lol:


AWESOME:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

ps....how did jimmy sommerville get the front cover.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

WRT said:


> Enjoy lads:lol: :lol: :lol: All for a bit of side bollock rubbage:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> <div class=


THAT^ is fookin AWESOME!!!! Do me an Jem one!!!!!!! i know it will have to be adult lounge only (cause of me, not Jem) but i want one, i want one, i want one!!!!!!!!! Did i ever tell you how hot you are??? I wanna walk all over you in my heels:wub:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WRT said:


> Enjoy lads:lol: :lol: :lol: All for a bit of side bollock rubbage:lol:


That is wicked - reps for you when I can Tom ....ah it's lovely

RK you owe him a good rub  

I like June, July and November :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> so do i get to watch that instead? Again....presex warning....excuse the fact i'm an inch away, don't let it put you off:lol:


...plate of biscuts.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> ...plate of biscuts.... :lol: :lol:


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ...plate of biscuts.... :lol: :lol:


watch what ? you and Bob ? OMG :confused1: I'm not jealous ... much


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

That is some seriously good work from WRT, seriously awesome and your skills deserve ultimate respect :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> watch what ? you and Bob ? OMG :confused1: I'm not jealous ... much


...i'd pay to watch that myself.... :whistling: :whistling:

regards

Dorian Gray

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> THAT^ is fookin AWESOME!!!! Do me an Jem one!!!!!!! i know it will have to be adult lounge only (cause of me, not Jem) but i want one, i want one, i want one!!!!!!!!! Did i ever tell you how hot you are??? I wanna walk all over you in my heels:wub:


Will I get a side bollock rubbing off you and Jem too? :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> Will I get a side bollock rubbing off you and Jem too? :lol:


...and me....pass me the torch and tweesers....:laugh:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

WRT said:


> Will I get a side bollock rubbing off you and Jem too? :lol:


Is it a queue now? :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

WRT said:


> Enjoy lads:lol: :lol: :lol: All for a bit of side bollock rubbage:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> <div class=


thats like the bestest thing ever!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pmsl hadn't you seen it ! that's hommage mate


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Can send you full size pics if you actually wanna make a calendar of it:lol:


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

To brighten up your day, effin lovely shot of Ronny Rockel. Fine looking lad ;-)


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

jammach said:


> To brighten up your day, effin lovely shot of Ronny Rockel. Fine looking lad ;-)


I've got shorts exactly like that...but somehow they dont look the same on me :confused1:


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

Tomas Bures.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice from the neck down.... not so keen on the face lol.

Still..... wont stop me looking... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

He's very erm ...wet


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> View attachment 34440


Great photo.

I want to look like thaaaaat!! *Squeals like a pig*


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep he's a keeper yummy


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem....u are soooooooooooin to BB its scarey.....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> Yep he's a keeper yummy


men in white vests........bowke.....

men out of white vests..... :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Jem....u are soooooooooooin to BB its scarey.....


Big Brother

Big Bob

BB cups

Body Building

:confused1: :confused1:

Which one :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> Big Brother
> 
> Big Bob
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ....love it!!!!!!

no..just thinking how much u luv the sport...i can feel ur energy radiating off the screen... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> men in white vests........bowke.....
> 
> men out of white vests..... :whistling:


white vest is standard issue summer wear,guess you wont want to bump into me this summer now:crying: :crying:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> Yep he's a keeper yummy


Fvckin 'ell!!! Where did you find that???? :rolleye:

I'll take two please...... 

:devil2: :devil2: :devil2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> men in white vests........bowke.....
> 
> men out of white vests..... :whistling:


I love men in white vests.... :confused1:

well.... so long as they're huge hehe....

(the bloke I mean... not the vest :tongue: )


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I like a white vest too!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep I do !

On one level I can see the superficiality of it all

- in the way that a lot of it is creating an illusion

- you know depletion, dream tan, hiding loose skin in yer pants etc

then there's the carrying tupperware boxes of chicken and rice crackers about with ye like a [email protected] business....oh and the protein shake carriers who brandish them like feckin trophies... 

But the other aspect is just feckin amazing - to be so in control of your body - manipulating it into an aesthetic joy, seeing the changes coming and feeling the iron in your hands pffft fcukin love that bit:thumbup1:

Not that I have an obsession or anything ....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Fvckin 'ell!!! Where did you find that???? :rolleye:
> 
> I'll take two please......
> 
> :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:


Close to Frank him ...posted a few a while back - will look again and find his name ...

and I love a biggun in a white vest but sadly the big ones are usually too modest to wear them I find

It's always some smelly foreign chap in my gym


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> Not that I have an obsession or anything ....


....I have an obsession with that boys @rse......

Can't.... seem... to... stop... staring...... meh! :tongue:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> men in white vests........bowke.....
> 
> men out of white vests..... :whistling:


and besides,some of us look so awesome in a white vest there is actually a law somewhere that prohibits us from NOT wearing one:lol: :lol: :whistling:

(damn this has lead onto some smooth pic whoring,Zara gnr have her work cut out catching up in the new year when the new prep starts)


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Fvckin 'ell!!! Where did you find that???? :rolleye:
> 
> I'll take two please......
> 
> :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:


MINE MINE MINE, HOLY COW... :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> and besides,some of us look so awesome in a white vest there is actually a law somewhere that prohibits us from NOT wearing one:lol: :lol: :whistling:
> 
> (damn this has lead onto some smooth pic whoring,Zara gnr have her work cut out catching up in the new year when the new prep starts)


Damm sneaky ginger :sneaky2:

You're only doing this cos you know I am sick and Joe's injured!! :blink: :sneaky2:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Ineisa said:


> MINE MINE MINE, HOLY COW... :bounce:


Nope I nabbed him a while back :laugh:

Me and zar share Frank 

Everyone shares Bri :thumbup1:

Find another just as good, post him up for us and you can keep him :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> and besides,some of us look so awesome in a white vest there is actually a law somewhere that prohibits us from NOT wearing one:lol: :lol: :whistling:
> 
> (damn this has lead onto some smooth pic whoring,Zara gnr have her work cut out catching up in the new year when the new prep starts)


......never mind the vest...check the coupon on that.... :whistling:

...so whose the guy in ur Avi.....  :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Damm sneaky ginger :sneaky2:
> 
> You're only doing this cos you know I am sick and Joe's injured!! :blink: :sneaky2:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: you got me in one,i am so transparent.

But its no fun playing the game alone,its like playing 'snap' with myself or something:lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> Nope I nabbed him a while back :laugh:
> 
> Me and zar share Frank
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> ......never mind the vest...check the coupon on that.... :whistling:
> 
> ...so whose the guy in ur Avi.....  :lol: :lol:


hey i know i aint handsome but god damn look at my body:lol: :lol:

my avi pic was actually taken 10 weeks before that pic,uninterestingly enough lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> hey i know i aint handsome *but god damn look at my body* :lol: :lol:
> 
> my avi pic was actually taken 10 weeks before that pic,uninterestingly enough lol


I have a lob on:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> hey i know i aint handsome but god damn look at my body:lol: :lol:
> 
> my avi pic was actually taken 10 weeks before that pic,uninterestingly enough lol


Jokin aside...aint it weird how faces change between seasons when ur a comp BB....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> Jokin aside...aint it weird how faces change between seasons when ur a comp BB....


oh cheers mate,so now your telling me i like like a skag head in that pic but i look like the muffin man now,your just the mate that keeps on givin aintcha!! :cursing: :cursing: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> oh cheers mate,so now your telling me i like like a skag head in that pic but i look like the muffin man now,your just the mate that keeps on givin aintcha!! :cursing: :cursing: :lol: :lol:


....FFS.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:.....give urself a break..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

...anyhoo....i like the face ur bum makes when it smiles.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

FPMSL

Bri you need to chill on the face front :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Nope I nabbed him a while back :laugh:
> 
> Me and zar share Frank
> 
> ...


Buuuu, no sharing? Come on... I am new here... 

Just in case I found myself one that would do for now!!! :bounce:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

weeman said:


> hey i know i aint handsome but god damn look at my body:lol: :lol:
> 
> my avi pic was actually taken 10 weeks before that pic,uninterestingly enough lol


Yes, looking hot! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Ineisa said:


> Buuuu, no sharing? Come on... I am new here...
> 
> Just in case I found myself one that would do for now!!! :bounce:


Mwahahaha :whistling: and welcome ! ^^^^....I've got some knickers like that


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> FPMSL
> 
> Bri you need to chill on the face front :lol: :lol: :lol:


I know! 

They are only saying nasty things about your face because they are swayed with the ginge! That's all they think about! :lol:

You are infact quite handsome 

.....In your own ginger way! 

Big up the ginge! 

See am no gingist! :thumb:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Mwahahaha :whistling: and welcome ! ^^^^....I've got some knickers like that


Haha did not notice that!!! Easy access, perfect!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Ineisa said:


> Haha did not notice that!!! Easy access, perfect!


Oh another sexpot on our hands LMAO 

Hellooooo


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Oh another sexpot on our hands LMAO
> 
> Hellooooo


ha ha - Just a tiny bit .... :clap:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> I know!
> 
> They are only saying nasty things about your face because they are swayed with the ginge! That's all they think about! :lol:
> 
> ...


I love da ginge  

I love jamaican ginger bread and custard omfg sooo nice

I love nairns ginger oatbiscuits

I love ginger beer

I love Boris Becker

and I thought your face was nice and then I started wondering how wrong pics could be ? now I'm all confused :whistling:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

And I love the ginger wine! 

No seriously, I actually do!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> And I love the ginger wine!
> 
> No seriously, I actually do!


that one from H&B is nice :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


> And I love the ginger wine!
> 
> No seriously, I actually do!


PMSL.... Crabbies?

One of my best mates when I was little in perthshire.... is her family that makes that stuff lol :tongue:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I bought the co op ginger esscence from Ebay for my mum to make the ginger wine.....she was cheeky and added a big drop of whiskey but it was delish!  And I don't even like whiskey!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mannage needed please :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> FPMSL
> 
> Bri you need to chill on the face front :lol: :lol:





Ineisa said:


> Yes, looking hot! :thumbup1:





RedKola said:


> I know!
> 
> They are only saying nasty things about your face because they are swayed with the ginge! That's all they think about! :lol:
> 
> ...


aaaaaaaaw you guys are so nice to me,but i'm a realist,you probably had your monitors switched off when you were looking at the pics so as much as you mean well,i know i still made you all have a little sick in your mouths:lol: :lol:

ok ok i must be sort of okish looking otherwise my carnal activities would be pants,unless a lot of women are shallow too and only do me for my body? :confused1: ....no wait a minute,dont answer that,you'll burst my bubble:lol: :lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> I love da ginge
> 
> I love jamaican ginger bread and custard omfg sooo nice
> 
> ...


ok,now even i think you have a problem on the ginger front,thats not healthy jem,not healthy at all:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Maybe i should seek help.....maybe a good solid dose of ginger would cure it.....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Need I say anymore


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Callofthewild said:


> Need I say anymore


He has very big balls - is that normal? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

... olympic size padding I think :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> Maybe i should seek help.....maybe a good solid dose of ginger would cure it.....


you know i think your right,i have what you need here (covered in peppercorn sauce of course:lol: :lol: )


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

weeman said:


> you know i think your right,i have what you need here (covered in peppercorn sauce of course:lol: :lol: )


What's the peppercorn sauce thing all about? :confused1: :whistling:

I'm intrigued!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RedKola said:


> What's the peppercorn sauce thing all about? :confused1: :whistling:
> 
> I'm intrigued!


lol i happened to mention i was eating chicken and peppercorn sauce,Jem is craving actual real food instead of BBing food and i offered her some ginger meatyness covered in peppercorn sauce lolol

And true to my nature like a dog with a bone i dont let it go lmao


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

(tho i dont think she's twigged yet that she actually can eat that kind of thing even when dieting:whistling: )


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> you know i think your right,i have what you need here (covered in peppercorn sauce of course:lol: :lol: )





weeman said:


> (tho i dont think she's twigged yet that she actually can eat that kind of thing even when dieting:whistling: )


Hasnt it got loads of cream in it :confused1: ?

Normal version ...not your spunkylicious version  

Might take the kids out for a pub meal right about now ...being as you brought the topic back up again ... :cursing:

I'll bet it's not allowed by Paul .....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> Hasnt it got loads of cream in it :confused1: ?
> 
> Normal version ...not your spunkylicious version
> 
> ...


[email protected]

As long as the numbers add up you'd be surprised what you can diet on (in all seriousness,my avy pic,that was after 12 wks of dieting on chicken curry,stir fry,chilli and home made beefburgers)

Tho when your being prepped by Paul you must defo do as told,its all part of a bigger plan


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

MiNE MINE MINE :bounce:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pmsl yes Ineisa - you can have him babes - he is yours  :thumb:  nice choice x

Bri - what's the bigger plan ? Jem's transformation into trish warren  I gave him 2 yrs for that and he said no problem so long as I dont whinge .... :cool2: as if I would :innocent:

It's my word for you & Ser ...gonna get it in the Urban Dictionary :thumbup1:


----------



## ramboy (Dec 29, 2009)

help please new member threads &posts how do a do them . thanks


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

You just made a post so that's sorted !

Welcome - Go to Welcome section and introduce yourself if you like ...

To start a thread click on thread tools and then select post new thread - follow the instructions...Bob's yer uncle and Fanny's yer aunt

Good luck mate


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ineisa said:


> MiNE MINE MINE :bounce:


Hubba hubba


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> Hubba hubba


Hot huh? Could eat him right now! :innocent:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ineisa said:


> Hot huh? Could eat him right now! :innocent:


Seriously hot...share ?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Look at Kate trying to nab your man - wouldn't allow it Ineisa pmsl


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jem said:


> Look at Kate trying to nab your man - wouldn't allow it Ineisa pmsl


Ssssshhh goddammit it !!!


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> Ssssshhh goddammit it !!!


hahhahahah, sorry Kate, find your own... I did!!!!

I would only share him with another hot hunk... mmm... :innocent:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Look at Kate trying to nab your man - wouldn't allow it Ineisa pmsl


Kate can have him when I am done... hahahahahhaah


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ineisa said:


> hahhahahah, sorry Kate, find your own... I did!!!!
> 
> I would only share him with another hot hunk... mmm... :innocent:


See now there's a thought ...and a competely new thread! :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> See now there's a thought ...and a competely new thread! :whistling:


A 3 some thread  

Bit like Fantasy Football League :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm doing it ....


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> A 3 some thread
> 
> Bit like Fantasy Football League :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm doing it ....


Lovely thought! I am in!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Did someone say 3some?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mwahahaha might know you'd pop up Tom...


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

weeman said:


> (tho i dont think she's twigged yet that she actually can eat that kind of thing even when dieting:whistling: )


Chicken and peppercorn sauce is delish! 

Is it just the packet stuff you use Bri, or do you make your own?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> pmsl yes Ineisa - you can have him babes - he is yours  :thumb:  nice choice x
> 
> *Bri - what's the bigger plan ? Jem's transformation into trish warren *  * I gave him 2 yrs for that and he said no problem so long as I dont whinge .... * :cool2: * as if I would * :innocent:
> 
> It's my word for you & Ser ...gonna get it in the Urban Dictionary :thumbup1:


Do as he says and it will happen in a lot less than two years to look similar to her.

Then god help you,you think i pester you now with letching and pervertedness? i will be chasing you like roadrunner trying to bag the coyote:lol: :lol:

And dont think you will get away as i will be using ACME amphets,ACME steroids and ACME cailis in my ****nal:lol: :lol:



Ineisa said:


> hahhahahah, sorry Kate, find your own... I did!!!!
> 
> I would only share him with another hot hunk... mmm... :innocent:


wooooooooooooooooh woooooooh just caught that as the page was turning.

ahem.

How yooooou doin? 

oh sh1t,you already read i'm a ginger,dman it.

aaaaaaaah well,the thought was nice:lol:



RedKola said:


> Chicken and peppercorn sauce is delish!
> 
> Is it just the packet stuff you use Bri, or do you make your own?


I dont know hen,its Ser that usually makes the peppercorn sauce for me,i will ask


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

WRT said:


> Did someone say 3some?


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

weeman said:


> oh sh1t,you already read i'm a ginger,dman it.


luuvv ginnggggg :tongue:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Ineisa said:


> luuvv ginnggggg :tongue:


See everyone loves a ginge - whether they admit it or not! :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> Do as he says and it will happen in a lot less than two years to look similar to her.
> 
> Then god help you,you think i pester you now with letching and pervertedness? i will be chasing you like roadrunner trying to bag the coyote:lol: :lol:
> 
> And dont think you will get away as i will be using ACME amphets,ACME steroids and ACME cailis in my ****nal:lol: :lol:


You think :confused1: :confused1::confused1:all sounds ambitious - but I'm up for a challenge :thumb: let's get May oot the way first though eh :thumb:  :thumb:

I'll be running round nekkid if I look like that anyhow ffs


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

And they are the funiest as well, and very playful!!! :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Ineisa said:


> luuvv ginnggggg :tongue:


i have to warn you to stop right now otherwise you face the same letcherous and perverted stalking that many of the women on this board have to put up with from me.

*disclaimer-dont heed the warning,i'm quite clearly not of sound mind and the first part of this post should be ignored.



RedKola said:


> See everyone loves a ginge - whether they admit it or not! :lol:


Look,i've seen you holding the sick in your mouth whenever you and i are in the car together when Rams is giving me a lift,i know your just trying to not hurt my feelings,but its true,you didnt think i saw you screwing your face up at my gingey p1ss smell when i was checking out my gns in the passenger seat vanity mirror? :lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> You think :confused1: :confused1::confused1:all sounds ambitious - but I'm up for a challenge :thumb: let's get May oot the way first though eh :thumb:  :thumb:
> 
> *I'll be running round nekkid if I look like that anyhow ffs*


And i will be chasing you like a scene from Benny Hill:bounce: :bounce:



Ineisa said:


> And they are the funiest as well, and very playful!!! :thumb:


Ah now tis true i am a funny mutherfuker,sounds imodest but lets face it,i laugh at all my own jokes so that therefor proves it to be true.

And playful is an understatement,tho other words are more often used:lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Ineisa said:


> luuvv ginnggggg :tongue:


Did I mention I was ginger?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

WRT said:


> Did I mention I was ginger?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: lovin that avy LMFAO


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

weeman said:


> i have to warn you to stop right now otherwise you face the same letcherous and perverted stalking that many of the women on this board have to put up with from me.
> 
> *disclaimer-dont heed the warning,i'm quite clearly not of sound mind and the first part of this post should be ignored.


hooooooooo I am so scared! Bring it on ginger man! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

WRT said:


> Did I mention I was ginger?


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Cool look!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Ineisa said:


> hooooooooo I am so scared! Bring it on ginger man! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


stop!!! you dont know what your saying!!

Ok,lets do this Matrix style,choose the blue link or the red link,the blue link takes you to my tasteful world where all is arty and black n white,the red link takes you to my dirty world where all is colourful and entirely filthy

:innocent:

http://www.newbienudes.com/Photos/default.asp?AT=U&PT=P&PC=&SB=him+from+that+couple&MyAction=+GO+&filter=b&OB=D

:devil2:

http://www.newbienudes.com/Photos/default.asp?AT=U&PT=P&PC=TODAY&SB=brian5169&MyAction=+GO+&filter=b&OB=D

:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

weeman said:


> stop!!! you dont know what your saying!!
> 
> Ok,lets do this Matrix style,choose the blue link or the red link,the blue link takes you to my tasteful world where all is arty and black n white,the red link takes you to my dirty world where all is colourful and entirely filthy
> 
> ...


Do I really have to choose???? :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Ineisa said:


> Do I really have to choose???? :thumb:


lol weeeeeeell i personally would pick the red one,just make sure there are no kids around as i dont think it would go down to well seeing me like that on your screen!the blue one is more tasteful tho,still nekid,but defo more 'Athena' type stuff lolol


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

weeman said:


> lol weeeeeeell i personally would pick the red one,just make sure there are no kids around as i dont think it would go down to well seeing me like that on your screen!the blue one is more tasteful tho,still nekid,but defo more 'Athena' type stuff lolol


blue for starters, red for main, dessert????

(I already a sneek peek, sorry I am a bit naughty, was too tempted) :rolleye:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

*Oh,Weeeemaaaaan.......*

*Come out, come out, wherever you are..... *  **

*
*

*
I've got something **for** yoooou...... You know that saying.... "be careful what you wish for"? And remember you said photo-whoring alone was like playing snap by yourself....?*

*
*

*
Well.*

*
*

*
Guess who's back......*

*
*

*
Oh yes.*

*
*

*
One word.....*

*
*

*
**BOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!*

*
**Current status of the injured arm, Cold. *

   










*
*

*
*

*
Wednesdays Bloke of the day: * :tongue:

*
*

*
*




































*
*

*
Oh..... and finally, one for the "Awwww" factor...... Vote winner every time.... * 

*
*

*
*









*
*

*
*

*
Retaliate while you can Monsieur Le Weeman.... Joseph shall be back to full gun-whoring status by the morning...... *  *:lol:* :lol:

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:lol: :lol: weeman can't come to the pc right now(in a dramatic rant i poured cola over my lappy, so i have beaten him away from the desk and the pc:devil: )

Keep whoring Zar, the pussy is already in tears:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


>





Mrs Weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: weeman can't come to the pc right now(in a dramatic rant i poured cola over my lappy, so i have beaten him away from the desk and the pc:devil: )
> 
> Keep whoring Zar, the pussy is already in tears:lol:


Lets see what I can find..... 

(Brians gner HATE me..... :devil2: :lol: :lol


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

he mumbled away saying something about razors:confused1:

oh sh!t....brb:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

LMAO.... this wont help then..... :whistling: :innocent:

Some more abs..... :whistling:  :devil2:










Mmmm.... legs girls....? :tongue:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Using a credit card to stem the blood flow i have kept him alive long enough to see the latest offerings........then he had a heart attack:lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm footloose and fancy free....who's up for a [email protected]? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Using a credit card to stem the blood flow i have kept him alive long enough to see the latest offerings........then he had a heart attack:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm footloose and fancy free....who's up for a [email protected]? :lol:


LMFAO...... :lol:

Looks like Joe's playing snap by himself in the morning then.... :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Oh,Weeeemaaaaan.......*
> 
> *Come out, come out, wherever you are..... *  **
> 
> ...


*
*

*
*

*
*

*
are those new pics of Joe Zara???*

*
*

*
*

*
that last one def deserves an 'awwwwwwwwww'*


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

The last one deserves more attention than an awwwww - the last one deserves a

Go on Joe with your pwhooooooooar LEGS .... :drool: :drool: :drool:

Nice pics zar :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: you know it's the legs for me everytime ...bis [yum] abs [hubba] but legs are something special 

I cannot believe I missed all of this ? You didnt even say zara .... fooks sake


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmm this is my friend Joey...He is single ladies but he is in Ireland, he has no interest in me unfortunately phwoar kol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

He's nice ! Let's have more friends and family please - I like this !

I'd put some up but I don't think they'd be very happy being splashed on t'internet ....


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Its ok he dont mind he is a model and its all over POF the dating site lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> The last one deserves more attention than an awwwww - the last one deserves a


I ment the last of the first lot... the pic with his lil girl ruby!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MissBC said:


> I ment the last of the first lot... the pic with his lil girl ruby!!


Mwahahaha I knew that Bri


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm this is my friend Joey...He is single ladies but he is in Ireland, he has no interest in me unfortunately phwoar kol


Weeeeellll heeelllo! Kate books flight to Ireland


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> Weeeeellll heeelllo! Kate books flight to Ireland


Lol if you want his msn.... lol:whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Ineisa said:


> blue for starters, red for main, dessert????
> 
> (I already a sneek peek, sorry I am a bit naughty, was too tempted) :rolleye:


I'm shocked,you mean...you mean yuo looked at my bits first?!?!? i am embarressed.

Ok i'm not,i'm touching myself at the thought :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> *Oh,Weeeemaaaaan.......*
> 
> *Come out, come out, wherever you are..... *  **
> 
> ...





Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO.... this wont help then.....
> 
> Some more abs..... :devil2:
> 
> ...


uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh its like a sense of relief,but stings at the same time,you knopw,like a good hurt?

god damn it,this has been the best motivation i have had in months!!!!

Pass the message on to Joe,i've dropped from a hard 235 to a soft 217,my arms have shrunk down to about 18 3/4 for the first time in i dont know how long,abs are there but not so good.......

However,once i have made my way thru this drunken stupour of a week its game time again too,copious AAS/pep's/supps/grub/mt2,time to transform,i got an audience to sit in and look awesome in April plus i gotta be back on the ball to play gun wars again AT LAST!!!!!!

If Joe looked more fem i'd fuk him for this its made me so happy:lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> The last one deserves more attention than an awwwww - the last one deserves a
> 
> Go on Joe with your pwhooooooooar LEGS .... :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> ...


Haha you were already in bed sleeping by time we decided his pics needed posting lmao... see what happens when you have an early night!  

Nice legs though hey...? :devil2: :rolleye: :devil2:



weeman said:


> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh its like a sense of relief,but stings at the same time,you knopw,like a good hurt?
> 
> god damn it,this has been the best motivation i have had in months!!!!
> 
> ...


OMMM.... :blink: what a thought PMSFL.... mg: :lol: :lol:

Gun Wars - the game every boy wanted for christmas, and only weeman got....! :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Haha you were already in bed sleeping by time we decided his pics needed posting lmao... see what happens when you have an early night!
> 
> Nice legs though hey...? :devil2: :rolleye: :devil2:
> 
> ...


yeah i know :lol: again,no fun playing by myself,on xmas morning i was keeking up from one side of the couch flex and shout BOOOOM then have to run around the other side of the couch,jump up flex and shout BOOOOOOM to retaliate back at myself.

fkn hard work,tellin you.:laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

sh1t,sorry,thats two posts and i forgot to retort (kids have been away today,Ser has been doing dirty things to me).........if we're gnr bring the wheels into it then BOOOOM back atcha missy!!!!!

(turn the glare down for the first one or it will burn your eyes :lol: )


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> sh1t,sorry,thats two posts and i forgot to retort (kids have been away today,Ser has been doing dirty things to me).........if we're gnr bring the wheels into it then BOOOOM back atcha missy!!!!!
> 
> (turn the glare down for the first one or it will burn your eyes :lol: )


SUPERMAN PANTS eh?????? :blink:

Ohhhh..... Low blow! :sneaky2:

Shall have to consult with the green one over this....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i dont know why im in here but are you actually touching your willie in your avatar weeman?

i hate you anyway and think you should eat a pie or 20


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> SUPERMAN PANTS eh?????? :blink:
> 
> Ohhhh..... Low blow! :sneaky2:
> 
> Shall have to consult with the green one over this....


 :lol: :lol: the batman and spidey ones are in the wash:lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

davetherave said:


> i dont know why im in here but are you actually touching your willie in your avatar weeman?
> 
> i hate you anyway and think you should eat a pie or 20


no but i am pointing at it lmao

and eating pie and cake (and alceehol) is mostly what i have been doing these days:laugh:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *Oh,Weeeemaaaaan.......*
> 
> *Come out, come out, wherever you are..... *  **
> 
> ...


Oh how could you Z:whistling:

Im soooo embarassed:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Think you should get tanning Bri - Joe does have some good legs... thought he said they were sh!t :confused1:

Buuut Peahead has the best leggies on here :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Get in here and whore yourself Daz


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> I'm shocked,you mean...you mean yuo looked at my bits first?!?!? i am embarressed.
> 
> Ok i'm not,i'm touching myself at the thought :lol:
> 
> ...


OK weespunk

ITS ON

My arm is workable. drug usage currently minimal, BUT Im ready to rock and roll FCK FACE:lol: :lol: :lol:

Im currently prob around 226-ish semi lean, Number one torn arm hovering around tad under 19", Number 2 torn arm (super suprisingly) a tad over 18"

So stats are similar, I can work with this, I can get my diet right (i can try and miracles do happen LMFAO) and it can be

*GUN WARS MK2*

*BOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!*

:lol: :lol: :lol:

*xxxxxxxxx*


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> sh1t,sorry,thats two posts and i forgot to retort (kids have been away today,Ser has been doing dirty things to me).........if we're gnr bring the wheels into it then BOOOOM back atcha missy!!!!!
> 
> (turn the glare down for the first one or it will burn your eyes :lol: )


That was harsh weespunk..

Competition legs in super hero pants, Difficult one too top

But I will get on the case..

Obviously its commone knowledge I have a mutiltude of super hero garments to choose from :lol: :lol: :lol:



Zara-Leoni said:


> SUPERMAN PANTS eh?????? :blink:
> 
> Ohhhh..... Low blow! :sneaky2:
> 
> Shall have to consult with the green one over this....


Twas a very low blow indeed Z

If thats the way the p1ssy ginge wants to play it, sure can accommodate lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Oh how could you Z:whistling:
> 
> Im soooo embarassed:lol:


   :rolleye: :rolleye: :lol: :lol:

Now go get yer superman pants on and give that ginger one a run for his money!!!!  :lol:  :lol:



jw007 said:


> OK weespunk
> 
> ITS ON
> 
> ...


*.....settles back and reaches for the popcorn.....*


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

Nuff said.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: this is more exciting than xmas!! i'm almost tempted to not drink tonight and make my attempted comeback a few days early.

Or do i drink,get brave,take pics and post of less than awesomeness gunnage.

Or do i get drunk,don some of Ser's clothes and go mad in the AL.

decisions decisions:lol: :lol:

aaaaaaaaah the new year is gner be sooooooooo much better now:thumb:

/weeman rushes of to Asda to by all the 11 year old boys undies he can carry,ben 10 here i come:thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: this is more exciting than xmas!! i'm almost tempted to not drink tonight and make my attempted comeback a few days early.
> 
> Or do i drink,get brave,take pics and post of less than awesomeness gunnage.
> 
> ...


....bet you come home with disney princess and my little pony instead.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

hannah montanna and high school musical 3,with a pic of Troy from HSM on my panties Joe doesnt stand a chance!! :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> hannah montanna and high school musical 3,with a pic of *Troy from HSM* on my panties Joe doesnt stand a chance!! :thumbup1:


That made me laugh,

I didnt have a clue who fckin "troy" was, But i was round my sisters house other day, she has 2 girls, ones 4 and ones 5..

They had bloody posters of that smarmy Troy dude AND were wearing bloody necklaces that "apparently" meant that they loved him LMFAO:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Lauren looooves Troy, even got a troy pillow......we were in the chemist the other week and suddenly she grabs a hold of my leg, hides behind me and goes beetroot..........i bend down and ask whats wrong......turns out there was a young lad who looked just like him....hehehe. We do rib her alot about him. Now she has got her first shakey tooth we have been ribbing her that its all that pillow kissing that she has been doing:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

My daughter has moved on from Troy ...now it's all Aston from JLS because "he has a 6 pack & can do back flips".


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

*STOP!!!!*

This thread is turning into "Primary School Pin Up of the day" :cursing:

Can we please get back to Joe and Weeman in their superman pants? Thank you.... :devil2:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm this is my friend Joey...He is single ladies but he is in Ireland, he has no interest in me unfortunately phwoar kol


Bettyboo, holly cow, what a friend, I could not keep my hands off him! :thumb:

Coming to London anytime soon??? I am a very good guide!!! ;-)


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *STOP!!!!*
> 
> This thread is turning into "Primary School Pin Up of the day" :cursing:
> 
> Can we please get back to Joe and Weeman in their superman pants? Thank you.... :devil2:


pmsl well just any men would be nice ffs ....it would appear that you and I are doing all the work here :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Ineisa said:


> Bettyboo, holly cow, what a friend, I could not keep my hands off him! :thumb:
> 
> Coming to London anytime soon??? I am a very good guide!!! ;-)


Hmm I could ask haha! :bounce:


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> My daughter has moved on from Troy ...now it's all Aston from JLS because "he has a 6 pack & can do back flips".


who the hell is troy?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

MissBC said:


> who the hell is troy?


A Disney groomed guy from High School Musical. :lol:

Angel loves him but like Jem's daughter she is* now* in love with Aston from JLS too! :lol:

Angel will be 9 tomorrow! Wooooo! :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Euroboy said:


>


WTF :banffft Euroboy :confused1:



RedKola said:


> A Disney groomed guy from High School Musical. :lol:
> 
> Angel loves him but like Jem's daughter she is* now* in love with Aston from JLS too! :lol:
> 
> Angel will be 9 tomorrow! Wooooo! :lol:


Ah Happy Birthday to Angel - they would be in the same class - mine is 9 in April :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

RedKola said:


> A Disney groomed guy from High School Musical. :lol:
> 
> Angel loves him but like Jem's daughter she is* now* in love with Aston from JLS too! :lol:
> 
> Angel will be 9 tomorrow! Wooooo! :lol:


ahhh i see :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> pmsl well just any men would be nice ffs ....it would appear that you and I are doing all the work here :whistling:


Yeah I know.

WAITING......


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> pmsl well just any men would be nice ffs ....it would appear that you and I are doing all the work here :whistling:


ok lets push things along a bit.

:whistling: :whistling:

too much?to obvious? :lol: anyone would think i purposely stopped and tensed whilst that pic was taken:laugh: :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

in one blow i killed the kids film talk and altogether stepped things up.

Its a bodybuilding pose btw,if you look carefully i am wearing special black latex hugging thong thing.

honest.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> ok lets push things along a bit.
> 
> :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> too much?to obvious? :lol: anyone would think i purposely stopped and tensed whilst that pic was taken:laugh: :whistling:


Ewwww no!!! :blink:

We want nice pics of men to perv over not porn shots


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Not lovely jubilee !!!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

weeman said:


> ok lets push things along a bit.
> 
> :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> too much?to obvious? :lol: anyone would think i purposely stopped and tensed whilst that pic was taken:laugh: :whistling:


 :mellow: :mellow: :mellow: :surrender: :scared:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

thats not a porn shot,i had blacked out and was getting the kiss of life from a passing female.

See this also proves i mostly wonder around with no clothes on,how else would i have been like that.

(have to resort to desperate measures till new pics are taken Zar,c'mon,i'm dastardly)


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OMG :confused1: :whistling: 

What's the matter with you Bri :lol: :lol: :lol: fpmsl - daughter just came over for a hug goodnight and asked what I was looking at :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

P!ssing myself at RK's smilification ....she looks shocked Bri


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> OMG :confused1: :whistling:
> 
> What's the matter with you Bri :lol: :lol: :lol: fpmsl - daughter just came over for a hug goodnight and asked what I was looking at :whistling:


lmao thats why i edited it,i didnt think you could guess what was going on at all:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ewwww no!!! :blink:
> 
> We want nice pics of men to perv over not porn shots


too old ZARA?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Too smooth more like .....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> P!ssing myself at RK's smilification ....she looks shocked Bri


 :lol: :lol: :lol: its ok,i repped her and told her to shut her eyes and pretend she didnt just see what she hasnt seen:lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm sorry,i wont do it again,i'm drinking a cocktail of Ser's at the mo,mix of morgans rum and glens vodka,apparently one drink puts you not in quite your own mind lolol

blame her,for i am innocence:innocent:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: its ok,i repped her and told her to shut her eyes and pretend she didnt just see what she hasnt seen:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *I'm sorry,i wont do it again*,i'm drinking a cocktail of Ser's at the mo,mix of morgans rum and glens vodka,apparently one drink puts you not in quite your own mind lolol
> 
> blame her,for i am innocence:innocent:


You won't do it again .....PANTS ON FIRE :lol: :lol: :lol:

Drink sounds good :thumb: ....remind me never to have a drink with Ser :whistling:  :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: its ok,i repped her and told her to shut her eyes and pretend she didnt just see what she hasnt seen:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm sorry,i wont do it again,i'm drinking a cocktail of Ser's at the mo,mix of morgans rum and glens vodka,apparently one drink puts you not in quite your own mind lolol
> 
> blame her,for i am innocence:innocent:


morgans, squeezed lime and coke....heaven:thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> You won't do it again .....PANTS ON FIRE :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Drink sounds good :thumb: ....remind me never to have a drink with Ser :whistling:  :whistling:


???? my dear jem,i'll have you know i resemble that comment:lol:

drinks with Ser can be a dangerous game if your not on your guard,have a funny story there,cant post it here tho,either AL or a pm,but it is funny and includes a premature guy with one ball:confused1:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

You just forced me to look at that pic! 

It's burned into my retina now! 

There's no turning back!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Be a bit gutted if you did mean it to be honest 

I think the chronicles is lacking at the moment Bri - do your civic duty ....:laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> morgans, squeezed lime and coke....heaven:thumb:


well seeing your half gay,in this house its shot of (given spirit or spirits) chased with a pre poured spirit plus juice 

Altho let me say,i got the fright of my life last year and rs and red's house,went there for a night of drinking post contest,Rams asked if i wanted a drink poured as he has his,i said aye of course,Rams hands me this glass 3/4 full of vodka with about 50ml of vodka in it,15 minutes later i am puggled and riding their kid's diddy car round the living room like i am one cool mofo:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> Be a bit gutted if you did mean it to be honest
> 
> I think the chronicles is lacking at the moment Bri - do your civic duty ....:laugh:


did you see my update in their? its been one harrowing spanner in the works after another,i'm gnr lose my slut badge at this rate.

And to top it off i have been offered the meets from heaven in the next 7 days but cant meet them as i have to FINALLY go in for the snip next week,so will be out of action for about (5minutes) a week or so.

Its no fair.

Anyway back on track,desperately resisting temptation to post another cracking pics of offseason abbage (with subtly edited female in pic:lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> well seeing your half gay,in this house its shot of (given spirit or spirits) chased with a pre poured spirit plus juice
> 
> Altho let me say,i got the fright of my life last year and rs and red's house,went there for a night of drinking post contest,Rams asked if i wanted a drink poured as he has his,i said aye of course,Rams hands me this glass 3/4 full of vodka with about 50ml of vodka in it,15 minutes later i am puggled and riding their kid's diddy car round the living room like i am one cool mofo:lol: :lol: :lol:


very brave...very brave.... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> too old ZARA?





Jem said:


> Too smooth more like .....


....although he does have a rather nice pert shaped bottom 



weeman said:


> ltho let me say,i got the fright of my life last year and rs and red's house,went there for a night of drinking post contest,Rams asked if i wanted a drink poured as he has his,i said aye of course,Rams hands me this glass 3/4 full of vodka with about 50ml of vodka in it,15 minutes later i am puggled and riding their kid's diddy car round the living room like i am one cool mofo:lol: :lol: :lol:


PMSFL...... :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

For those who haven't seen it :lol:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Anyone would do him???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> did you see my update in their? its been one harrowing spanner in the works after another,i'm gnr lose my slut badge at this rate.
> 
> And to top it off i have been offered the meets from heaven in the next 7 days but cant meet them as i have to FINALLY go in for the snip next week,so will be out of action for about (5minutes) a week or so.
> 
> ...





RedKola said:


> For those who haven't seen it :lol:


She has saved you from posting anything :lol: :lol: :lol:

Erm ..yep the lengths you go to, to look like a beast in comparison to everyone and everything else Bri is appalling 

No have not read the Chronicles :innocent: just keep hearing peeps shout for updates ....*toddles off to read it*


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hahahahaha weeman that pic is awesome lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RedKola said:


> For those who haven't seen it :lol:


that makes me p1ss myself everytime i see it,you two are gnr be held ransom this year ifyou dont get us down for another laugh like we had that night.

Tho i will be wearing fleeces due to the fact Rams will be shredded and i wont lolol



Ineisa said:


> Anyone would do him???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


If he pouts it like that for much longer i'm on him like a sticky wily!!



Jem said:


> She has saved you from posting anything :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Erm ..yep the lengths you go to, to look like a beast in comparison to everyone and everything else Bri is appalling
> 
> No have not read the Chronicles :innocent: just keep hearing peeps shout for updates ....*toddles off to read it*


Its good bedtime reading,Ser even tells some tales in their which makes a change from me lol :cool2:



MissBC said:


> hahahahaha weeman that pic is awesome lol


I look like a buff Freddy Krueger from Nightmare on Elm Street!!!! :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> very brave...very brave.... :whistling:


i dont know what you mean:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

New Year pics of hunky men please !

Bri, Rams, Daz, Joe, Uriel, Tom, Tom, Pete, Dave, Zeus....that's for starters...- roll up, roll up ..... show us some muscle  !


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Can i nominate Myself? :lol:

I love me, surely thats enough :tongue:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> New Year pics of hunky men please !
> 
> Bri, Rams, Daz, Joe, Uriel, Tom, Tom, Pete, Dave, Zeus....that's for starters...- roll up, roll up ..... show us some muscle  !


Now......when you say muscle,does that mean we are allowed ot post ANY muscle? :lol: :devil2:

ok i'll shut up now.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Bradz said:


> Can i nominate Myself? :lol:
> 
> I love me, surely thats enough :tongue:


 :thumb: I have seen your pics!!!! You are now Mrs Wee's nomination for bloke of the day

Now post a pic or two so that the other girlies can agree with me


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :thumb: I have seen your pics!!!! You are now Mrs Wee's nomination for bloke of the day
> 
> Now post a pic or two so that the other girlies can agree with me


Thats you on Next Years Xmas Card list, either that or a trip down to you and Weemans for an over night stay :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Bradz said:


> Can i nominate Myself? :lol:
> 
> I love me, surely thats enough :tongue:


Aye damm skippy....

Get posting zee pickertures Bradderz! :thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Bradz said:


> Thats you on Next Years Xmas Card list, either that or a trip down to you and Weemans for an over night stay :thumb:


Lets go for the latter....bring that HOT mrs with ya!


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Lets go for the latter....bring that HOT mrs with ya!


Jokes aside Ive asked :whistling:

My Picture taking Sucks Zara :laugh: Im Camera shy :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> Now......when you say muscle,does that mean we are allowed ot post ANY muscle? :lol: :devil2:
> 
> ok i'll shut up now.


...only the assisted ones....  :laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Lets go for the latter....bring that HOT mrs with ya!


funily enough thats exactly what i was gnr say too:lol: :lol:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

if i really must im free to take pictures

:lol:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

weeman said:


> funily enough thats exactly what i was gnr say too:lol: :lol:


haha i also seen that comming :thumb:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

abbey123 said:


> if i really must im free to take pictures
> 
> :lol:


Ill go check fight times :thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Bradz said:


> Jokes aside Ive asked :whistling:
> 
> My Picture taking Sucks Zara  Im Camera shy :lol:


Get your lady to take some pics then.....now you have started something you must see it through.......We girlies will harrass Zar for your addy then we are coming to take our own pics........get the camera out hotshot...you gotta, you put yourself forward! :bounce:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> New Year pics of hunky men please !
> 
> Bri, Rams, Daz, Joe, Uriel, Tom, Tom, Pete, Dave, Zeus....that's for starters...- roll up, roll up ..... show us some muscle  !


Yeah yeah yeah!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Oi - little less conversation, little more action .... :beer: :bounce: :beer:

...& you know which muscles are not permitted Bri & Tom [especially Thomas' latest pic - zar have you seen it :w00t: :blink: :blink:]


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> Oi - little less conversation, little more action .... :beer: :bounce: :beer:
> 
> ...& you know which muscles are not permitted Bri & Tom [especially Thomas' latest pic - zar have you seen it :w00t: :blink: :blink:]


...its attached to a body....a human being...with feelings you know

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ...its attached to a body....a human being...with feelings you know
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'll do the feeling - you folks just worry about the bodies


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Jem said:


> ...& you know which muscles are not permitted Bri & Tom [especially Thomas' latest pic - zar have you seen it :w00t: :blink: :blink:]


I'm a Leo like Pel, we all have massive cocks:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Haha,im deffo not camera shy so pics will follow when they are taken at some point. :thumb:

Have a nice boring face one for a taster :tongue:

Its not all about Body. Guys can have nice eyes too


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WRT said:


> I'm a Leo like Pel, we all have massive cocks:lol: :lol: :lol:


No willies please Tom :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:

Pecs

delts

Bis

tris

quads

serratus & abs

traps

lats [if you must - bleurgh - hate lats shots :whistling: ]

Hams

glutes

but no willies :tongue:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Bradz said:


> Haha,im deffo not camera shy so pics will follow when they are taken at some point. :thumb:
> 
> Have a nice boring face one for a taster :tongue:
> 
> Its not all about Body. Guys can have nice eyes too


I just fell over:drool: :drool: :drool:

You got you a new stalker..... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

yummy eyes! totally agree with that comment! :tongue:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Booking a train to Aberdeen right now


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Bradz said:


> Haha,im deffo not camera shy so pics will follow when they are taken at some point. :thumb:
> 
> Have a nice boring face one for a taster :tongue:
> 
> Its not all about Body. Guys can have nice eyes too


 :drool: :drool: :drool: OMG you're a beauty :confused1:


----------



## fosnchops (Nov 21, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I just fell over:drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> You got you a new stalker..... :bounce: :bounce:


x2!!

And I have previous experience!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

fosnchops said:


> x2!!
> 
> And I have previous experience!


stalkin or with Bradz?


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Guys ill Blush.

Nah i wont, keep them coming.

Im off to Tell the wife she is History. :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Bradz said:


> Haha,im deffo not camera shy so pics will follow when they are taken at some point. :thumb:
> 
> Have a nice boring face one for a taster :tongue:
> 
> Its not all about Body. Guys can have nice eyes too


god damn it,trust you to come in and ruin it with your good looks,how the fook are we supposed to compete with that!!!!

btw Ser is now on the couch with the laptop open at this threas and has a buzzing noise coming from her,looks like she's having an epileptic fit,dont know whats going on their:confused1: :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

fosnchops said:


> x2!!
> 
> And I have previous experience!


I just repped him with stalking comment :lol:

Me, Ser and Fos ...poor chap 

aye - always hiding in the bushes you fos :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Jem said:


> *serratus & abs*


Are you having a laugh? :lol:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

weeman said:


> god damn it,trust you to come in and ruin it with your good looks,how the fook are we supposed to compete with that!!!!
> 
> btw Ser is now on the couch with the laptop open at this threas and has a buzzing noise coming from her,looks like she's having an epileptic fit,dont know whats going on their:confused1: :whistling: :laugh:


It makes up for my Manhood.

If this was the Adult Lounge, At this point i would be leaving you a similar coment but about your Weapon


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Jem said:


> I just repped him with stalking comment :lol:
> 
> Me, Ser and Fos ...poor chap
> 
> aye - always hiding in the bushes you fos :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Dont Hide, Ill tell you where ill be, i wont even put up a fight :thumb:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

weeman said:


> god damn it,trust you to come in and ruin it with your good looks,how the fook are we supposed to compete with that!!!!
> 
> btw Ser is now on the couch with the laptop open at this threas and has a buzzing noise coming from her,looks like she's having an epileptic fit,dont know whats going on their:confused1: :whistling: :laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Bradz said:


> My Picture taking Sucks Zara :laugh: Im Camera shy :lol:


MY @RSE you are Bradley!!!!!! You're about as shy as me ffs..... :lol: :lol:

Oh and ps....

*Happy Birthday Bradderz!!!! *

*
*

*
* :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: * :bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce: * :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: * :bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce:*

*
*

*
*

*
Thought I'd missed that one hey....? * :tongue: *:tongue:*

*
*

*
*



Jem said:


> ...& you know which muscles are not permitted Bri & Tom [especially Thomas' latest pic - zar have you seen it


What have I missed....?



Jem said:


> I'll do the feeling - you folks just worry about the bodies


haha! what a line!!! :lol:


----------



## fosnchops (Nov 21, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> stalkin or with Bradz?


I'd be lyin if I said I'd already had my paws on him. And I've just seen his location, Aberdeen.

I retract my x2!! Only because I gotta be at work on Monday :sad:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> MY @RSE you are Bradley!!!!!! You're about as shy as me ffs..... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh and ps....
> 
> ...


DAM YOU ZARA.

Im 21 Today for those that dont know me. :whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Bradz said:


> Guys ill Blush.
> 
> Nah i wont, keep them coming.
> 
> Im off to Tell the wife she is History. :lol:


Will you marry me? (sorry Bri and Jay)

Woooohoooo I'm moving to Aberdeen...furryboots are yefrae? :lol:



weeman said:


> god damn it,trust you to come in and ruin it with your good looks,how the fook are we supposed to compete with that!!!!
> 
> *btw Ser is now on the couch with the laptop open at this threas and has a buzzing noise coming from her,looks like she's having an epileptic fit,dont know whats going on their* :confused1: :whistling: :laugh:


 :whistling: :whistling: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:



Bradz said:


> It makes up for my Manhood.
> 
> If this was the Adult Lounge, At this point i would be leaving you a similar coment but about your Weapon


I AM his weapon! Weapon of ASS destruction:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Happy Buffday !

@ zar - it's mahoosive ....  your delicate eyes won't be able to cope with the sheer size :innocent:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

WRT said:


> Are you having a laugh? :lol:


(resisting temptation to flood thread with a flurry of my ab and serratus shots)



Bradz said:


> It makes up for my Manhood.
> 
> If this was the Adult Lounge, At this point i would be leaving you a similar coment but about your Weapon


lololol mate its a trick,my mighty prawn is actually about 3.5 inches,thats why i dont take full body shots with prawn on display,totally gives the game away.

I even had a specially made tiny little sky remote made up so i can say its the same size as a full sized one,yoou'd be amazed how many people fall for it!!!

oh sh1t,i just posted this instead of pming you it.

:cursing:


----------



## fosnchops (Nov 21, 2009)

fosnchops said:


> I'd be lyin if I said I'd already had my paws on him. And I've just seen his location, Aberdeen.
> 
> I retract my x2!! Only because I gotta be at work on Monday :sad:


I can still appreciate pics tho I guess. But I't just not the same!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!*

I got a b'day gift here for you...needs to be delivered in person:devil2:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I got a b'day gift here for you...needs to be delivered in person:devil2:


i'll bet it does :lol: :lol: :lol:

I had better come and help - I'll drive ...should be there about erm 4am - :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Jem said:


> i'll bet it does :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I had better come and help - I'll drive ...should be there about erm 4am - :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


now thats an offer he CAN'T refuse: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> i'll bet it does :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I had better come and help - I'll drive ...should be there about erm 4am - :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


i can be there by 1..  :laugh:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> now thats an offer he CAN'T refuse: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumbup1:


Im not, Ill meet you Half way.

In Fact.

Ill come the whole way. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Bradz said:


> Im not, Ill meet you Half way.
> 
> In Fact.
> 
> *Ill come the whole way.* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


your a fkn stallion mate,you'll cum the entire journey,please,teach me this,is it tantric? :lol: :lol: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Bradz said:


> DAM YOU ZARA.
> 
> Im 21 Today for those that dont know me. :whistling:


Just say its the anniversary of your 21st thats what I do :lol:



Mrs Weeman said:


> furryboots are yefrae? :lol:


haha always makes me chuckle that 



Jem said:


> @ zar - it's mahoosive ....  your delicate eyes won't be able to cope with the sheer size :innocent:


Unless we're talking about the width of his back or summat I aint looking lol.... private parts of randoms persons does nowt for me lol :tongue:



Jem said:


> I had better come and help - I'll drive ...should be there about erm 4am - :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


8am.... its bloody snowing again pmsl  :tongue:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

STOP MAKING ME LOOSE MY FOOTING!!!!!!!!!!

Well i'm waiting......postcode KA21.......see you in four hours:bounce:

Ser slips out of comfy jimjams and into something more 'comfortable':woot:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pmsl well scotland with all of it's lovely inhabitants is definitely on my radar ....8am it is ! I am free till Monday ....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Just say its the anniversary of your 21st thats what I do :lol:
> 
> haha always makes me chuckle that
> 
> ...


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> i can be there by 1..  :laugh:


.....don't be late:wub:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *haha always makes me chuckle that*


I pressed the space bar, no spaces....but force of habit...so its only nearly accurate


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> *RANDOM...we share a birthday...how very dare you..* :tongue:


lmao.... well thats even worse then...

You're my twin - it would be WRONG to look


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> .....don't be late:wub:


shame ur cutt off up there for 2 days... 



Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao.... well thats even worse then...
> 
> You're my twin - it would be WRONG to look


...twins share everything.....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> shame ur cutt off up there for 2 days...


The world starts spinning again tomorrow...on a RESTRICTED SUNDAY SERVICE:rolleyes: You'd think it was the very edge of the planet.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> ...twins share everything.....


Oooohhhhh no!

Can't do that  :lol:


----------



## BalboaTheory (Jan 2, 2010)

hi everyone I just joined this forum looking for tips and advice from people in the know. I have never used a forum before so this will sound like a real dumbass question but i cant for the life of me figure out how to start a new thread what the ****!! anyone help? cheers


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oooohhhhh no!
> 
> Can't do that  :lol:







:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't think he's been put up on here before, but we really should pay some respect to Britain's very own James Llewellin. He's a monster, but damn sexy with it.



















Of course, you have to admire the striations in this final shot. Urr-Hem.










Much respect to you James


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

Just where is this guy putting his hands ???


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

Alexey Lesukov, Russian, 5' 6", 21 year old.


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

Craig Bonnet, Canadian.










Good legs too.


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

...and last one for tonight, Robert Burneika ;-)


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

jammach said:


> ...and last one for tonight, Robert Burneika ;-)


ooft did you have to post that one :laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

Linny said:


> ooft did you have to post that one :laugh: :thumbup1:


Would you have preferred this one?










Or maybe this one?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Aaaah James is so cheeky looking isn't he 

as for that Craig -great bod in fact, feck me I'm off to canada - they sprout some great bbers there dont they

Frank

Some other chap I've posted [who cares what they're called :whistling: ]

and now this one ....

Nice one Jam :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

jammach said:


> Would you have preferred this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My my my he is fckin lush city, thank you for posting but I think my pc has crashed from looking on MD at him lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Dirty mare Linny xx


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh dear he's mesmorising


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Jem said:


> Dirty mare Linny xx


Jem type his name in google and hit images OMFG phew


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

:lol: :lol:^^^made me laugh


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jammach said:


> Alexey Lesukov, Russian, 5' 6", 21 year old.


21 eh.....? :whistling:

*cough*

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> 21 eh.....? :whistling:
> 
> *cough*
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL  I always called guys perverts for looking at young girls, I'd just like to apologise to everyone I've offended it was totally wrong of me haha:whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> 21 eh.....? :whistling:
> 
> *cough*
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:





Linny said:


> LOL  I always called guys perverts for looking at young girls, I'd just like to apologise to everyone I've offended it was totally wrong of me haha:whistling:


Classic zar - yes Linny - you got caught right out there didnt ya :lol: :lol: - he's a mere child, woman 

ok - off to google ....

had to post this fpmsl - look at the hand print on her thigh - really tickled me for some reason...


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

jammach said:


> Craig Bonnet, Canadian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grrrrrrr, getting hungry now!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Linny said:


> LOL  I always called guys perverts for looking at young girls, I'd just like to apologise to everyone I've offended it was totally wrong of me haha:whistling:





Jem said:


> *Classic zar *- yes Linny - you got caught right out there didnt ya :lol: :lol: - he's a mere child, woman
> 
> ok - off to google ....


 :rolleye: :rolleye: :rolleye:

He he.... Not like me at all, I know you are thinking.... :innocent:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

goes without saying zar ....


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Jem said:


> Classic zar - yes Linny - you got caught right out there didnt ya :lol: :lol: - he's a mere child, woman
> 
> ok - off to google ....


I think it's because the older I get my eyeballs don't  xx


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

I consider it my civic duty to keep this thread going ;-)


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Jammach for UKM Mayor :thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll second that if you can keep the woman of the day thread going as well


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

It would help if you didnt post skinny birds on me thread Sal ...with no muscle to speak of ....


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

SALKev said:


> I'll second that if you can keep the woman of the day thread going as well


Thanks, but I'll concentrate on looking after the Ladies best interests


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> It would help if you didnt post skinny birds on me thread Sal ...with no muscle to speak of ....


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Jem said:


> It would help if you didnt post skinny birds on me thread Sal ...with no muscle to speak of ....


I quote:



> So fitness girls, *ordinary girls* but no munters and no overly provocative pics [or it will get moved to AL]


End of, I win :beer: though I might post that one of Nicole Spitzack...she's pretty much perfect IMO. Shame there's only that picture on google images :no:

+ everyone likes Nicky Whelan...there is plenty proof of on yours and Abbeys threads :thumb: :thumb :



jammach said:


> Thanks, but I'll concentrate on looking after the Ladies best interests


Ahh, it's a shame...your career would have progressed no end :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SALKev said:


> I quote:
> 
> End of, I win :beer: though I might post that one of Nicole Spitzack...she's pretty much perfect IMO. Shame there's only that picture on google images :no:
> 
> ...


sal...time u posted a mug shot...i hear ur a hottie.... :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Someone must have had their beer goggles on Didnt you see the "miners club" pic?? Ill get another one up tommorow if I remember


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

SALKev said:


> I quote:
> 
> End of, I win :beer: though I might post that one of Nicole Spitzack...she's pretty much perfect IMO. Shame there's only that picture on google images :no:
> 
> ...


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

> Begging your pardon - you win what precisely ? You dont win diddly because it has been from the outset a fitness girl thread - she might be pretty but she cannot compete with the rest of them now can she ....


Hold your horses...I quoted what you wrote in the opening post of woman of the day and it definitely included normal girls!!



> Who is everyone ?
> 
> not you obviously :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

jem...i had a dream you came to my house last nite...with another pal of mine...in the dream you were sisters...thing is my pal sue....is actually ur double...can't believe i never noticed before!!.....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> jem...i had a dream you came to my house last nite...with another pal of mine...in the dream you were sisters...thing is my pal sue....is actually ur double...can't believe i never noticed before!!.....


PMSL aah that's cute T ! what was I doing :whistling: :lol:

Right pic of Sue is needed - I always wonder how other people see me


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> PMSL aah that's cute T ! what was I doing :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Right pic of Sue is needed - I always wonder how other people see me


...shes 5'10...dark brown hair/ blue eyes....and crazy...great fun:bounce:

we were talkin about training:whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ...shes 5'10...dark brown hair/ blue eyes....and crazy...great fun:bounce:
> 
> we were talkin about training:whistling:


As long as were not training your pet snake that's fine :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ok some mannage is needed in here I think ...where's the Mayor ?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> As long as were not training your pet snake that's fine :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ok some mannage is needed in here I think ...where's the Mayor ?


..hes started a new x-rated bloke of the day thread in the AL:whistling:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

">[URL=http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/mlVqjt0SUWY&hl=en_GB&fs=1&]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/mlVqjt0SUWY&hl=en_GB&fs=1&https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/<object width=

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/FrdT6Uq0fN8&hl=en_GB&fs=1&


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Good lass Lin! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

They were 23 Inches what the hell :lol: not 24.5!!

Still fookin HUGE though...he's massive!

edit - 23-24 but definitely not 24.5!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Good lass Lin! :thumb: :thumb :


I love being bored at home with google 

http://robertburneika.net/index.html


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yep I'm converted Linny

I like him ...although he's a bit camera and crowd shy ...


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Missed these ^^^^

Anyone got a decent chap to post, very bored & very p1ssed off ....

 Frank  again:rolleyes:


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

none,well vin diesel,i like him! why you ****ed off?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

fook just a p!ssy day - don't get me started ...don't really like Vin as it goes - his very face annoys me for some reason ...now Frank - well yummity


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Jem said:


> fook just a p!ssy day - don't get me started ...don't really like Vin as it goes - his very face annoys me for some reason ...now Frank - well yummity


who!?! This weather makes everyone feel **** hun...i have cabin fever from being stuck in! been reading through your journal its been interesting reading and helpful. How long have you been training for?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

abbey123 said:


> who!?! This weather makes everyone feel **** hun...i have cabin fever from being stuck in! been reading through your journal its been interesting reading and helpful. How long have you been training for?


Frank McGrath - posted above ! Man is a god ...

It's a long one - surprised you could find helpful stuff from chitter chatter  erm training seriously since last feb/march and then a year before that

p!ssing about and making very little progress I think, was a cardio bunny extrodinaire :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> Missed these ^^^^
> 
> Anyone got a decent chap to post, very bored & very p1ssed off ....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I've liked Vinnie for years fpmsl


----------



## abbey123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Jem said:


> Frank McGrath - posted above ! Man is a god ...
> 
> It's a long one - surprised you could find helpful stuff from chitter chatter  erm training seriously since last feb/march and then a year before that
> 
> p!ssing about and making very little progress I think, was a cardio bunny extrodinaire :whistling:


ooo yea he is yummy!! Its just nice to see how women progress as i keep having 'god will i ever get there days' Well i need sleep. talk soon and try to chill out dont let anything wind you up before bed,you will never sleep. just stare at frank for a bit,he will make u smile.  x


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> I've liked Vinnie for years fpmsl


Looooves Vinnie :wub: :wub: :wub:

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Watching that BB for the 1st time - I have no feckin idea who anyone is ffs

Vinnie

Baldwin chap

Alex

Dane

Thong, th, thong thong thong chap [loved that song btw]

are the rest of the people celebrities ?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> Watching that BB for the 1st time - I have no feckin idea who anyone is ffs
> 
> Vinnie
> 
> ...


Basshunter (Jonas)

Stephanie Beecham

Some russian bint that was [email protected] Ronnie Wood

Some WAG Page three [email protected]

Heidi Fleiss Hollywood Madam to the Stars

Lady Sovereign (***** rapper bird)

FPMSL tonight... stephen baldwin has been preaching his ass off and it wont be long before they all turn on him :devil2:

Not only that the deluded [email protected] is trying to show Alex Reid how to throw a punch....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

oooooooohhhhh

yep Baldwin bloke is a twit


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

disappointed no one has posted about me...!!! hehehe...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

PICS Grey .....that's what we need

Feel free to post away !


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Sorry pretty lady, my anonimty must be maintained... be assured that I am your fondest dream... well either that or a beautiful nightmare...


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

:lol: ^^





































Any of these tickle your fancy?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:



> Basshunter (Jonas)
> 
> Stephanie Beecham
> 
> ...


I want to kick Baldwin to death,i want to see Alex lose it and fuk his sh1t up,everytime Baldwin opens his mouth he seems to think he is in a movie i think,fat fkn has been preachin pr1ck he is:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

And by the way,today i have woken up and found my ballsack and part of my cock have turned black with bruising,i shall no doubt be stating this in random threads throughout the day,finally,the most important bit of my body is black:thumb: :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Awesome news Ronnie :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

weeman said:


> I want to kick Baldwin to death,i want to see Alex lose it and fuk his sh1t up,everytime Baldwin opens his mouth he seems to think he is in a movie i think,fat fkn has been preachin pr1ck he is:cursing: :cursing:


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

SALKev said:


> :lol: ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they wanted to, I'd probably let them


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> And by the way,today i have woken up and found my ballsack and part of my cock have turned black with bruising,i shall no doubt be stating this in random threads throughout the day,finally,the most important bit of my body is black:thumb: :lol:


you sure it's not coloured ?

:scared:I am through with black men Bri, sort it out


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> you sure it's not coloured ?
> 
> :scared:I am through with black men Bri, sort it out


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ok maybe its a really dark purple,how does that suit? :thumb:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Thought this thread need reviving


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh good thinking Linny ;-) ...what's he dropped down there then?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Jem said:


> Oh good thinking Linny ;-) ...what's he dropped down there then?


Nothing, I was just admiring myself, thats all  .


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Jem said:


> Oh good thinking Linny ;-) ...what's he dropped down there then?


noooooooo idea i'm still memorized


----------



## xMoox (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahaha. JOKE!


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

he looks like he just did a warm pee in his pants lol


----------



## xMoox (Jun 6, 2010)

Girls love him I don't get it! He must weigh 9 stone **** wet through...doesn't even have a nice face...


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

ooft:bounce:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Linny LMAO ...I'm sick of the sight of this bloke now ...you are a woman possessed !


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I am loooooooooving the second pic SY - reps ! erm who is he please ?


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hurrah for the BOTD thread resurrection


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Jem said:


> Linny LMAO ...I'm sick of the sight of this bloke now ...you are a woman possessed !


 :lol: :lol: not possessed just memorized, by his eyes obviously


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

:whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

this thread gets resurected just as my son breaks my camera and i'm getting into show nik:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> this thread gets resurected just as my son breaks my camera and i'm getting into show nik:cursing: :cursing:


A true whore would have 2 spares.

I bet JW's house is like a fuking branch of Jessops:laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

xMoox said:


> Girls love him I don't get it! He must weigh 9 stone **** wet through...doesn't even have a nice face...


and that's why he doesnt belong on this thread


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Linny said:


> :lol: :lol: not possessed just memorized, by his eyes obviously


of course :thumb:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Jem said:


> of course :thumb:


I am they're dark brown aren't they :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> A true whore would have 2 spares.
> 
> I bet JW's house is like a fuking branch of Jessops:laugh:


LMFAO i actually do have a spare an old Sony thiing but can i fuk find the charger for it:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

...... :whistling: ...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

xMoox said:



> Hahaha. JOKE!


 :ban: :ban: :ban:

Oh my eyes!!!!!! Where is the brain bleach?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> ...... :whistling: ...


Tom,mate,someones stolen your penis.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> Tom,mate,someones stolen your penis.


...as long as its back by friday....  :whistling: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> Tom,mate,someones stolen your penis.


You just know the fuker has it up his own bum don't you:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> You just know the fuker has it up his own bum don't you:lol:


dont say that...id f.uckin never go out... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Thomas if that isn't a mangina I dont know what is ..............


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> dont say that...id f.uckin never go out... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


It'd be like that party trick where they pull handkerchiefs out of their sleeve and in never fckin stops:lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> Thomas if that isn't a mangina I dont know what is ..............


No idea how he hid it...have you seen the size of it - 'the snake' :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

SALKev said:


> No idea how he hid it...have you seen the size of it - 'the snake' :lol: :lol:


rumour has it was a micro penis thats why it's so well hidden in the photo

Love you Thomas xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Callofthewild said:


> rumour has it was a micro penis thats why it's so well hidden in the photo
> 
> Love you Thomas xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


You wouldn't like it as a beauty spot on your chin.....trust us:laugh:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Uriel said:


> You wouldn't like it as a beauty spot on your chin.....trust us:laugh:


could I pop it like a spot :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Callofthewild said:


> could I pop it like a spot :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh it'd pop on your chin alright mate...........be a right gob full for ye:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> Thomas if that isn't a mangina I dont know what is ..............





WRT said:


> It'd be like that party trick where they pull handkerchiefs out of their sleeve and in never fckin stops:lol:





SALKev said:


> No idea how he hid it...have you seen the size of it - 'the snake' :lol: :lol:





Uriel said:


> You wouldn't like it as a beauty spot on your chin.....trust us:laugh:


...it has feelings u know....i think uve brought a tear to its eye..and i dont mean brown eye...

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> rumour has it was a micro penis thats why it's so well hidden in the photo
> 
> Love you Thomas xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


In response to visitor message...read my location :thumb:



Pelayo said:


> ...it has feelings u know....i think uve brought a tear to its eye..and i dont mean brown eye...


White tear then  oh you little devil!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WTF is going on in here ? :-O


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> WTF is going on in here ? :-O


" THE PELAYO EFFECT"


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

my eyes are burning......aaagghhhh


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

dont even think aboot posting your penis again thomas !!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> dont even think aboot posting your penis again thomas !!!!


did u not see me body shot...few pages back...no penis... :bounce: :bounce:

dont need it anymore cause my bods doin the talkin now


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

irishdude said:


> my eyes are burning......aaagghhhh


So is your ginger skin by the looks of it:lol:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

My future husband  xx

http://www.passportmagazine.com/blog/uploads/tumblr_li2x06Pwpy1qcb881o1_500.png

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_4QTB1HYsPoY/StuAlGWR5xI/AAAAAAAAGO8/6pBcwbaZkd0/BenCohen.jpg


----------

